# Introduce Yourselves



## KenpoTess

Tell us abit about yourselves here.

What's your name mean - 


Where are you from-



What discipline are you training in-


What you like to do other than Martial Arts-




Add whatever else you would like  ~! 


Age, rank Serial number *G*


----------



## Aikikitty

What's your name mean ---    Well, "Robyn" means 'shining fame' although my middle name means 'battle maiden' and that might be more appropriate.  If you're asking what my user name means then it's at the very beginning of this thread. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6238

Where are you from--- Louisiana.  That's all I'll say.  I don't want to be stalked!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What discipline are you training in--- A Yoshikan/Aikikai mix style of Aikido

What you like to do other than Martial Arts--- spend time thinking about Martial Arts and looking on Martial Talk, play video games, read, play with my kittens, exercise, watch anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,etc.

Add whatever else you would like--- I would like a medium pepperoni pizza, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Some Rocky Road sounds pretty good to me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hmm...I own 2 pug dogs, 4 cats, and many fish.

Age, rank Serial number--- I'm 21, Aikido rank-4th kyu and I don't know my own serial number. 

Robyn


----------



## arnisador

An *arnisador* is a practitioner of arnis. When I signed on, early on, it seemed a good way to indicate what art I study. Of course, now we have a bunch of arnisadors and eskrimadors here!

I am from upstate NY but work and live in Nowhere, Indiana, where I'm a college math. professor. I'm pushing hard on 40 years (next month) but don't look a day over 39.

I teach Modern Arnis and study JKD and BJJ. Between family, work, and martial arts--including MartialTalk!--I haven't  time for much else. When time permits I like to walk in the woods behind the house, read, and my wife and I enjoy the theatre.


----------



## Shodan

Name?

Hi- my name is Shodan on here, Tara in life.  Shodan is just the name I picked cuz it is also my rank (1st degree black belt).  My given name, Tara, means "Tower".  My parents chose it from the movie Gone With the Wind- the plantation was named Tara.  I am also part Irish and there is a hill in Ireland where the Kings used to get crowned named Tara.

  Where am I from?

  I was born and raised in Northern California- a little town called Red Bluff.  I now live down south of there near Sacramento.  I wish I could move back up north again- it is too crazy, populated and polluted down here for my liking!!

  What discipline are you training in?  

  Well, in life, I am training in self-discipline!!  Just trying to be the best person I can.  I am a Christian who tries to walk the walk.  In martial arts, I train in Kenpo.  I have been studying Kenpo since I was 13 (am now 30) and still love it a lot.  I am displaced from my studio somewhat, but still make the effort to train on my own as well as go to my home studio once per month.  I also have studied and enjoy practicing Modern Arnis.

  What do I like to do other than Martial Arts?

  My favorite place to be is at the ocean.  I love to beachcomb, look in tidepools, boogie board.  I don't get there as much as I like, but when I am there, I am in my element!!  Otherwise, I enjoy spending time with my hubby and our 19 month old son and other family members (my Mom, Dad, older brother).  Playing with our 2 cats and dog, camping, swimming, kayaking, hiking, snow skiing, pretty much anything in the great outdoors.  

  Add whatever else you would like?

  Uh.....well......it's been great being on this site so far and seeing how many others there are out there that enjoy Kenpo and so many other arts as well.  Thanks for the opportunity to share!!

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## satans.barber

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> What's your name mean -



My real name or Satan's Barber? Actually, I wonder what my name /does/ mean...!

From Google:

The meaning of Ian 
Origin: Hebrew	
Meaning: Gift from God.	

Ugh! I'm a complete heathen, so that's actually quite annoying!

What does Satan's Barber mean? Well! Lots of people ask me that actually. That's an on-line handle, and I've held it for a long long time now. It's nothing to do with religion WHATSOEVER, although it has offended a lot of religiously biased people in the past, whoch I find slightly ammusing as I find religion so ridiculous.

The name is based on the character of Sweeny Todd, the Demon Barber of Fleet Street, from the musical 'Sweeny Todd' by Stephen Sondheim. I own the URL satansbarber.co.uk (although I also bought ianatkinson.net so I could put a sane e-mail address on my CV).



> Where are you from-



Garforth, which is in East Leeds, in West Yorkshire, in the North of England 

http://www.specialtytoursltd.com/images/yorkshire.jpg



> What discipline are you training in-



Kempo Ryu Karate Kickboxing, a derrivative of Ed Parker's American Kenpo.



> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-



There's a life outside the Martial Arts!? 

I like going down the pub, although I don't drink excessively, and while I'm there I tend to talk about MA. Then we talk about MA on the way home, and often pracice techniques a bit drunk late at night. Hmm, that doesn't count then does it...!

I do all sorts to do with computers - games, programming, media etc.

I spend a great deal of time in the cinema, usually soaking up Sci-Fi when I can get my hands on it. If I'm not in there, I might be watching telly at home 

Oh, I play guitar too.



> Add whatever else you would like  ~!



I've never seen single gloucester cheese for sale.



> Age, rank Serial number *G*



21, 1st Kyu Brown Belt (though maybe not for long...) and, um, I can't find my serial number!

Ian.


----------



## Cryozombie

Tell us abit about yourselves here.

What's your name mean - TECHNOPUNK - Technological Rebel/Rebelion


Where are you from- Chicago



What discipline are you training in- Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Japanese Rope Bondage (dont ask), Writing Mods for Neverwinter Nights, My Motorcycle, building and messing with tech.  Current Project: Im Building a HTPC (Home Theater) 


Add whatever else you would like ~!

I cant think of anything right now.


Age, rank Serial number: Old, 8th Kyu, I dont eat much Cereal.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tell us abit about yourselves here.*


*


Hm, name meaning...
In real-life, my full name is Abigail Leigh Coates, but I prefer Abbey. So far as I know, Abigail means "father of joy," even though I'm a girl. Hm. Leigh, I don't know. Coates is just one of those run-of-the-mill English names that can lead to a lot of teasing.
...and if anyone is hoping to nail me with and Abbey Normal, Technopunk beat you all! 

Online, I'm frequently known as Rusty. This is NOT from my hair color, though it is red/brown/blonde/black (blonde and black streaks that need to be re-done). It's actually from my favorite bird of prey, the red-tailed hawk, which has rust-colored feathers. When I got started in '98, I was rust_feather, but the online RPG-ers got sick of the underscore and dubbed me Rusty.
I also run around as Zephyr and/or Keiko. I answer to any of the names.


Where am I from. Good question! Originally, I'm from Elkton, Maryland, in the US. It's easy to find. On a map of Maryland, plop yer finger down on the corner closest to Delaware. Just off the line for I-95, you should see Elkton. I'm, like, 5 minutes from the state line. My secondary home is here at school. When at college, I reside in the dorm halls of Shepherd College, in Shepherdstown, West Virginia. Third home is my mom's place in Wilmington, Delaware. My dad is the one who lives in Elkton. Fourth "home" is my ex-boyfriend's house in Herndon, Virginia.


Discipline? Ed Parker's American Kenpo. 


Other than Martial Arts, I enjoy writing creatively, hanging out with friends, listening to music, chilling, etc. Being a lazy bum, in other words. lol.


Anything else. Hm. Whoever I end up living with better like birds! LOL. I love them. Guinea Pigs, too. My family used to breed the lil squealers. Other things...hm, when poked, I squeak -- really high-pitched. I can do an almost perfect seagull call (good story from Boston involving that! ) I'm also decent with the guinea pig squeak, and sheep/goat noises. I'm an oddball :shrug:
I'm a colorgaurd girl. It's kinda like playing with a weighted bo staff that has a hunk of fabric on one end and is tossable. :-D I love colorgaurd and marching band, in general.
I have studied Kenpo before, however, it was a mix of EPAK, Tracy, and Chinese. It was at a school in Delaware, run by Jim and Judy Clapp. That was from '92-'96, and I achieved the lowest rank in the brown series (third for that school).
I'm also currently single *grin*


Age: 18 (gonna be 19 on November 17th!)
Rank: Yellow belt
Serial Number:  sorry, I can't see the back of my neck that well 


Incase anyone wants to see a picture of me (well, one from fall 2001, my senior year in hs) go here:
http://www.geocities.com/rust_feather/author.html
(its been called the "goddess" pic cuz of the pattern behind my head makes me look "holy" according to a few peeps back in school)*


----------



## Pacificshore

Meaning of my name:  My birthplace....out in the middle of the Pacific on a tiny island.



Where I'm from:  Currently in SoCal(Southern California) just in case some are not familiar with the term. 


My discipline: Kempo

My rank: Currently a Ni-dan


Other than MA:  I like to hang with my family and friends.  Enjoy movies, sports, vacationing in nice warm environments(probably cause of where I came from ).


Age: 38 and pushing that big 40 .


Food:  Anything Asian or Pacific Rim


----------



## Kroy

Kroy is just short for Kenny Roy
I'm 37
Train in EPAK
I'm a bar manager in beautiful Halifax, Nova Scotia
part time instructor
Besides MA, golf, hockey, rock climbing, curling, off roading, an avid reader and I love to eat! (not celery)


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

name meaning:  Janice:  Hebrew Form of JANE. god is gracious...i was named after Jane my mothers' mom, and Susan:  French Lily. Variant of Hebrew Susannah. In the apocryphal Book of Tobit Susannah courageously defended herself against wrongful accusation. White lilies grew in the Biblical city of Susa in Persia....this came from my fathers' mother Sue

Where am I from:  that's a good question, born in Colorado, but i haven't lived in a place for more than 5 years, which happens to be in West Virginia...army brat  

My discipline:  Ed Parker's American Kenpo

Rank:  2nd brown

Like to do outside of MA:  well i like to hang out with friends, motorcycle ride, sometimes fishing, love to go camping, sometimes hunting, love to read, sometimes like to work on the car, this is what i'd like to do most of the time it's work or school and then off to karate class 

Age: 21 last i checked i didn't think i had a serial number


----------



## Kroy

Oh and the meaning of my name:

Ken=handsome
Roy=king

Handsome King, yeah, I like it.


----------



## stickarts

My screen name is from our new web site that we recently launched! My real name means "free man".
At our school we teach kenpo, modern arnis, aikido, and okinawan weapons.
We also promote seminars and do town programs working with the community.
while family comes first, martial arts takes up the rest of the time!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tell us abit about yourselves here. *


I like the martial arts, weight lifting, anything cardiovascular I can get my hands on.



> What's your name mean -


Jason - Greek for healer. Mythological: hero who led the argonauts in search of hte golden fleece.

Besides a very hugely popular name. 



> Where are you from-


Between the cornfields in central ohio.



> What discipline are you training in-



Kenpo, baby.  



> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-


Chess and weight lifting, and training.



> Add whatever else you would like ~!


Not much to talk about 'ya all probably seen my picture enough.



> Age,


29



> rank


2nd Black



> Serial number


I'm afraid if I give out my S.S.# on here that Castillo will take over my identity.:rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver

What's your name mean - MACaver = Martial Arts Caver. Means basically that I'm into MA and caving. 
My real name? Ralph. All studies of the origins show that it means "Successful Spearman" my last name reveals itself to be "Young Wolf Counselor" ...get the bunny! get the bunny! git 'em boy! arrroooo! 

Where are you from- Eh, umm, geez that's a tough one to answer, particularly at this point in time. Right now I live in Salt Lake City. 

What discipline are you training in- JKD is the only name I can put to my own MA. I've never had any formal (long term) schooling with any art... but spent various amounts of time with various instructors and high-ranking students so that the knowledge is there. The disicpline comes from me...within.  Does this surprise you? :asian:

What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Caving, hiking, backpacking and babysitting CeiCei's kids, they're great.  at CC.

Add whatever else you would like ~! This is a great discussion group. (did that win me any points??) 

Age, 42,
rank, non
Serial number (grins right along with KenpoTess)


----------



## TheEdge883

What's your name mean -   The Edge, one of my all time favorite movies. It is also one of my favorite WWF (I'll never call it by it's other name), and is also the beginning of the name of my favorite Savatage album "Edge Of Thorns"


Where are you from- Utah, unfortunately



What discipline are you training in- American Kenpo currently, but have extensive experience in Shotokan, Tae Kwon Do, Moo Lim Do, and a bit of chinese kenpo


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Not much, I'm an internet geek and am on here way too much, but I am also a movie freak.


Add whatever else you would like ~!  Don't have anything really interesting.


Age, rank Serial number *G*  26 y/o, yellow belt (orange belt soon) in American Kenpo, purple belt in Chinese Kenpo, first black in Moo Lim Do, second black in Tae Kwon Do and Shotokan.


----------



## arnisador

What's Moo Lim Do?

Maybe start a thread for it in an arts forum and tell us about it?


----------



## Abbax8

What's your name mean?
   Abba means daddy in either latin or aramaic, I'm not sure which. My wife and I have 8 kids so x8.

Where do I live
    Duncansville, PA. It's near Altoona, PA.

Art- Judo

Other interests- Cub Scouts/Boy Scouts, singing and doing community stage plays, woodworking.

                                                    Peace
                                                        Dennis


----------



## KenpoTess

Introduce Yourselves

Hi I'm Tess, I'm addicted to Martial Talk.. 
I renounce the 12 step program and will continue to post 


Tell us abit about yourselves here.

I like to play in every aspect of my life, I try to keep the innocence of childhood alive, from finding a fossil to blowing dandelions in the neighbors yard *G*
Life is much to short to lose the fun 

What's your name mean -

I was christened Therese (Tah-reese)
which means 'Harvester'  I was called Tessie by my family up til the time I 'grew up and since I have now denounced adulthood for childhood.. I've been Tess again 


Where are you from-

I grew up in Western NY state 90 miles south of Buffalo and Rochester on the PA line,  lived all over the states from NE, Tx, OK, Florida, to WV.. 
I really love where I am now..in the Eastern Panhandle of Wicked Wild West by Gawd Virginia..  as it has the best of all.. Mountains, valleys, gorgeous rivers,  Rocks everywhere, Stone walls, stone houses.. caves, waterfalls, covered bridges.. and the historical aura is amazing..


What discipline are you training in-

Ed Parker's American Kenpo

I started out in a Tracy offshoot  *Ken Jiu Ryu*  Kenpo.. and have been transitioning to EPAK the last year.

What you like to do other than Martial Arts-

Role playing~!! games or Text.. Love it~!
Play Morrowind, Tribunal expansion, Diablo II, course now I'm hooked on Kaith's new game *G*

Read.. Sword & Sorcery, Fantasy, Vampyres, ( Laurell Hamilton) et other authors.. Forensic Mystery novels,  Jeffery Deaver's works  and more. 
Can't tolerate Romance drivel~!!

My artwork.. sculptures, CGI stuff with Bryce, Poser,  and  other graphic programs .. Photography.. 

Waffle around flea markets and junk shops .. 
Watch Movies.. Action, Mystery, Adventure,  Definitely NO to Chic flicks

Hang out with the 'inner circle'  go to dinner and just play 


Add whatever else you would like ~!

I have a good time on this board and meeting new people.. I try to keep things fresh and alive.. and it's all in good spirits of togetherness.. 



Age, rank Serial number *G*

Ageless.. Rank.. 1st Black.. Serial Number.. Classified


----------



## atigernamedkoolaid

atigernamedkoolaid-
very unique name that was combined with a couple of nicknames that I have been called at my school...I am a tiger to spar against so I have been told and the koolaid part...well to begin you have to picture the big red Koolaid dude that does the Koolaid drink commercials on tv...he is always crashing through things...like walls...and so do I... 

I am from West Virginia and I train with KenpoTess at Mountaineer Martial Arts.

I love Kenpo, hockey, most types of music, video games...all types of things...

I am 22 years old...Brown Belt and my serial number is "J"


----------



## KenpoTess

Heheee Hiya Jen~!!!
I'm gonna move this into the 'Introduce yourself' thread.. *G*   Just because you're new ... *winks*

You open a thread.. click on reply  to post.. and then click submit 

Great to have you aboard~!!!
*pokes*

Me


----------



## Ceicei

I'm Caralee (Swedish pronunciation:  KAR-a-lee, American pronunciation, either carol-lee or care-a-lee).  Mom says that my name in Swedish means something like sweetheart.  My parents met eachother in Stockholm, Sweden.

Professionally with my work, I am known as Caralee.  Among my deaf friends, I am known as CC (because my first and last name starts with C).  I am also known as "Double C" or "C-squared".  After I got married, my married last name also started with C, so sometimes I'm called "C-cubed".  One of my friends thought my nickname ought to be spiced up, so he called me "Ceicei".  

When I joined Kenpo back in 1985, my favorite student instructor and tutor (then a green belt) called me "CC".  All my martial arts friends then did also.   I left martial arts for a few years (because of health problems and difficult pregnancies).  When I started back to Kenpo, my current instructor called me Caralee.  One day a visiting 2nd dan instructor came as part of the belt evaluation panel, he saw me and delightedly called out, "Ceicei!"  I turned around and saw it was my dear original instructor/tutor.  My current instructor heard him and from then on, he called me that too.  All my martial arts certificates now (after the first two) show the name Ceicei.

I am deaf.  I became deaf from unknown causes around 2 1/2 years old.  

I grew up in Albuquerque, New Mexico.  I moved to Provo, Utah to attend BYU.  I moved to Houston, Texas for a few years.  I then returned to Utah to finish my degree at BYU.

I study American Kenpo (Ed Parker's).  My older two children also take Kenpo too.


I enjoy being with my family (Husband Clay, children Byron (10), Gary (8), Shauni (3) and Ashli (1).  I love reading, playing with our two dogs Hershey (black lab) and Cinnamon (red siberian husky).  When I have time, I enjoy playing Diablo II video game.

I'm now 37.  I finally regained my purple belt for the third time (I had to start over after two long absences) and do not plan on stopping again.

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver

sounds like you and Tess need to do a bit of multiplaying with that Diablo II


----------



## Cliarlaoch

What's your name mean - Cliar Laoch translates from Scots Gaelic into English as Warrior Poet. Since I write a lot of poetry, and do martial arts, I figured it was appropriate. My real name is Christopher Taylor. Christopher has two meanings: Christ-bearer, in the Christian sense, and in the Kabbalistic interpretation from a Judaic reading of the name, it has three parts: Chris meaning light or good, pher, meaning darkness or evil, and to, meaning door. So, the name means the door between good and evil. In other words, balance. It means I walk the line between both sometimes, but also that I am a good judge of what's right and what's wrong.


Where are you from- My life's been one big trip, basically. Born in Ottawa, Canada, moved to seven different cities by the time I was 6. Been to Paris in France, and to Big Dallas by age 11. Lived in Virginia since 2 years back, but I'm going to Queen's University in Kingston, Ontario, for one more year before I go to graduate school.



What discipline are you training in- Tae Kwon Do. Almost exactly ten years now. Kendo for a while.


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Go to pubs to hang out (mmmm... Guinness), talk with friends, write poetry, stories, etc. (currently working on a novel and a book or two for political studies), fish, go camping, cooking and eating (mmm... Curry), listening to good music, all sorts of things.




Add whatever else you would like  ~! What's more powerful, the voice in the wind, or the wind itself?
I also play lots of RPGs and the like, as well. Hmmm... interesting how MAs tend to include a lot of people like us, eh?

I want to get as many titles by my name as possible. So, The Very Reverend and Very Honorable, Grand Admiral Sir Dr. Christopher Leighton Taylor, Esquire. Or some such... just so that way whenever I say anything, people think it's the absolute truth. Just for S***s and giggles.

Age, rank Serial number - 20 years of age, Rank 2nd Dan, Serial Number-- We're sorry, the number you have dialed is no longer in service. Please try your call again.


----------



## Ceicei

I would like to add some more information about myself.

I am the youngest of four children, 2 sisters and 1 brother.

I love sports.  I grew up playing volleyball, basketball, softball, flag football (and tackle football with the neighbor boys), skateboarding, rollerskating, soccer, and field hockey.  I excelled in fencing and archery.  I loved to drive go-carts (and broke my leg--spiral fracture on my first test drive).  I was on the high school cross country and track teams.  In college, I went snow skiing frequently.  I also started learning martial arts in college.

I also was part of a travelling modern dance troupe for a few years.  We used sign language and dancing to tell children's stories.  My favorite was the performance of "Where the Wild Things Are".  Half of the troupe were deaf and half were hearing.  The youngest member was 11 (I was 14) and the oldest was 61.  The hearing members helped us all to stay on track with our dancing with the music.

I enjoy reading.  My favorite books are the Harry Potter series.

My favorite part of martial arts is sparring (especially with the guys).  I love learning the techniques and seeing how much damage it could do when executed properly and at full contact.

I enjoy going to the shooting range and out to the desert with my husband and sons to shoot with our guns and rifles.

- Ceicei


----------



## qizmoduis

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *What's your name mean?
> Abba means daddy in either latin or aramaic, I'm not sure which. My wife and I have 8 kids so x8.
> 
> Where do I live
> Duncansville, PA. It's near Altoona, PA.
> 
> Art- Judo
> 
> Other interests- Cub Scouts/Boy Scouts, singing and doing community stage plays, woodworking.
> 
> Peace
> Dennis *



Altoona!  I'm from there, more or less.  My parents are from there and moved back home from Baltimore when I was 10.  Now I live in Schwenksville outside of Philly.  I officially moved out of Altoona in 84 when I went to Drexel.

Anyways, my name, Qizmoduis, is the main hidden protagonist of a D+D module/novella I dreamed up back in college.  The novella never went anywhere because, well..I can't really write.  My real name is Paul Koeck.  I'm 36 and just got my green belt last night in EPAK as taught in Dennis Nackord's school in King of Prussia, PA.  I've been doing it for almost a year and a half.  I've been married for almost 11 years and have a sweet but stubborn little girl named Adrienne, who is almost 7 and just started first grade.  She started training with me and just got her junior orange belt (she just moved up from the little dragon class).

I'm a software engineer, which means I stare at my computer all day, causing me to go home with a case of double vision, but no headache.  I love to downhill ski, but I haven't been able to get out for years.  I'm also somewhat addicted to computer games and reading sci-fi and fantasy novels.  My computer game addiction forced me to learn how to build computer systems, which has turned out to be a really useful skill, if only to remedy the mistakes I make putting them together.

I dabble occasionally in woodworking, and have become competent (involuntarily) at home improvement and landscaping.

Uh...that's about it, I suppose.


----------



## Abbax8

I moved from Phoenixville to Altoona in 1984, we must have passed each other. King of Prussia I know well, spent many a day at the mall. I think Nackord had a studio there when I was in the area.

                                                                Peace
                                                                  Dennis


----------



## kenpo2dabone

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean - *


* 
My first name Michael means "of or like a god" or so I like to think I am. My last name Miller means that my ancestors worked in some type of mill or another. My username here is a reflection of the way I like to hit. I like to take kenpo to my attacker bones and break them. lol Actually I thought it just sounded cool. 




			Where are you from-
		
Click to expand...


I was born and raised in San Jose, Ca. Though now I live in Livermore, Ca. but still work in San Jose.





			What discipline are you training in--
		
Click to expand...


I train in Kenpo and have dabbled in Muy Tai and Kick Boxing for a very short while. I was Originally with a Tracey- Parker Hybrid School called Karate Ways but since my instructors retirement I am now training under the the Universal Kenpo Federation headed by grand master Michael robert Pick and my instructor Marcus Buonfiglio. Tactical Knife and Gun Are part of our curriculum so I don't consider them to be seperate styles.




			What you like to do other than Martial Arts--
		
Click to expand...


Well, lets see... I build and fly radio control gliders and airplanes as well cars. I snowboard, wake board, Jet ski, and Mountain bike. In addition, I also ride both street and dirt motorcycles. I golf, camp, hike, and play with and train my dog Buster. 





			Add whatever else you would like  ~! -
		
Click to expand...


My favorite author is Ann Rice specifically The Vampire Chronicles and The Mayfair Witches. 

I am a Systems Administrator for a medium sized credit union.




			Age, rank Serial number *G*
		
Click to expand...

*
I am 29 years old and a 2nd Degree Black Belt. Still looking for the serial number. I know it's here someplace!

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## qizmoduis

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *I moved from Phoenixville to Altoona in 1984, we must have passed each other. King of Prussia I know well, spent many a day at the mall. I think Nackord had a studio there when I was in the area.
> 
> Peace
> Dennis *



Yes.  It's been there for over 20 years, I believe.  Even survived the super-remodel from a few years ago, and the one before that as well.


----------



## KenpoTess

yes I'm noticing alot of MA's are also into the RPG.. wonder what the attraction is.. getting to beat things up mebbe *G*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yes I'm noticing alot of MA's are also into the RPG.. wonder what the attraction is.. getting to beat things up mebbe *G* *




We just can't get enough of beating things up in the dojo


----------



## Master of Blades

I'm MoB.....If you dont know me by now you never will.....:ticked:


*Im currently waiting for food so dont ask either *


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I'm MoB.....If you dont know me by now you never will.....:ticked:
> 
> 
> *Im currently waiting for food so dont ask either * *



oh the pervy hobbit fancier.. I thought I recognized you *G*


----------



## KenpoTess

Lots of new people aboard.. Welcome and tell us about yourselves 

~Tess
~MT MOD


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by MACaver
> *sounds like you and Tess need to do a bit of multiplaying with that Diablo II  *



lord...haven't played that in a while...and the last time I played D2 with Tess...she went through the wrong portal when I was trying to rush her and she died and got kinda angry....dunno why...she was only level 8 and in Act II Hell...


----------



## KenpoTess

yeah sheesh.. I didn't have a chance.. you babysat me.. letting me run out totally innocently into the maw of the horrific beasties.. what a friend...


----------



## Chronuss

hey!  I killed them all!  and got you to Hell Cows to boot...now I don't have any of those chars anymore...:wah:


----------



## 7starmantis

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean - *



Well, I study 7 Star Preying Mantis Kung Fu, so I chose the extremely creative handle of 7starmantis.
My real name is Adam. This is the Hebrew word for "man". It could be ultimately derived from Hebrew adam meaning "to be red", referring to the ruddy colour of human skin, or from Assyrian adamu meaning "to make".   :shrug: 



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Where are you from-*



I was born in Beaumont Texas, and have lived in many areas in Texas and surrounding states. I now make my home in Tyler, Texas, which is about 150 miles east of Dallas. About halfway between Dallas and Shreveport LA.  I desperatly need to finish my degree here and be accepted to PT school to escape!



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *What discipline are you training in-*



Like I said, I study 7* mantis. I have trained in Black Dragon Kung Fu, and JKD. But I like 7* better than the others, it fits me more completely.



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *What you like to do other than Martial Arts-*


Um, Other than? No, I enjoy theatre, traveling, and just being with my friends. I'm an easy going sort of guy, so as long as I'm surrounded by friends it almost doesn't matter what I do. Most of my friends also train in MA but there are alot that do not, so its fun to see what we all come up with to do when all together. As far as hobbies, I LOVE extreme sports, snowboarding, motorcross, and when I get a chance surfing.



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Age, rank Serial number *G* *



Well, I'm 26 years old, and I do mean OLD!! I swore I wouldn't have another birthday past 25. I am currently a Brown I Level at my school, which is 2 test below Black Sash. It will probably be another year or so before I test for Brown II and even longer for Black. Traditionally Kung Fu doesn't have a belt system so its all subjective in reality. I just enjoy learning, my level isn't at all important to me. I really enjoy training people and will completely love being a Physical Therapist once I get my masters and pass the boards. I guess thats about it, sorry for the autobiography.

7sm


----------



## someguy

I'm Someguy.  I use that name cuz  I'm just some guy.  My name is Stephen.  Its like St. Stephen.  It comes from greek and I think it is the thing that winners of races got on there heads or something like.  

I live in GA and go to college in milledgeville.(This translates to podunk)

I study Wing Chun

Lessee here I like Video games.  I like history.  Cooking is fun.

I'm one of them there crazy people.  You know those vegitarians err what ever you call'em.(Try it in the south its crazy)  It also makes cooking harder.  China's greatest contribution was in vegitarian foods.
I'm also a history major.  Really I like alot of impractiacl stuff dont I.

I'm 18 almost 19.  
As 7* said


> Traditionally Kung Fu doesn't have a belt system so its all subjective in reality


  So it doesnt matter to much what I am.  I'm a BLue sash though.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean -
> *



My Name Rich Parsons from this site:
Means "brave power", derived from the Germanic elements ric "power, rule" and hard "brave, hardy". The Normans introduced this name to Britain.

Parsons is English, the Parson is the person who maintains teh parsonage of a church.



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Where are you from-
> *



I am from Grand Blanc Mi, OK I hang out in south east Michigan. 




> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *What discipline are you training in-
> *



I train in Modern Arnis and Balintawak.



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
> *



I like to ride motorcycles, read books, play RPG's, jet ski, travel, ..., .



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Add whatever else you would like  ~!
> *



I would like to say that I am single 



> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Age, rank Serial number *G* *



Age 37
Rank Lakan Tatlo Guro in Modern Arnis. Student in Balintawak. Engineer in my day job 

Serial Number: Ask the Government


----------



## 2fisted

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean -  *



Heh.  I just thought it sounded cool.  




> Where are you from-



NC in the triangle area. 



> What discipline are you training in-



Traditional Okinawan Goju-ryu Karate-do.  My teacher trained in Okinawa and brought what he learned to the states.  I really like the art alot, and out of everything I've tried to learn, I think Gojuryu just 'fits' the best.  Ya know?

I started with Shotokan, and after a little while moved to Wing Chun for a few years, which I enjoyed alot, but when I started Goju-ryu, I haven't looked back since.  I like the close range techniques and applications (I'm only 5'3) , plus the deep-rooted tradition.  




> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-



Well first and formost I'm a jazz guitarist.  That's always been my biggest passion.  Unfortunately I don't get to train as hard as I'd like to because of this, but that's the way it goes I guess.

I'm also into Mopars, Cigars, and drink way too much coffee.  I'm married to a wonderful woman, have a great cat and dog, and we have a daughter due June 1st!

Oh yeah I also work a day job, but who cares about that? 




> Add whatever else you would like  ~!



I have enjoyed reading the posts on this board and am looking forward to learning alot from each of you.


----------



## arnisador

> Traditional Okinawan Goju-ryu Karate-do



Which org.--Shobukan? Shoreikan?


----------



## kenpo12

> Tell us abit about yourselves here.





> What's your name mean -



My handle is the art I study and my lucky number.  Just that simple.



> Where are you from-



I'm from the kenpo mecca Pasadena, Ca



> What discipline are you training in-



I have been studying American Kenpo under Larry Tatum for the last 7+ years.
I also study Judo as of a few months ago.



> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-



I've been known to skateboard, snowboard, and watch TV.  My other passion is K9's.  I love my dogs and I volunteer with an animal rescue.



> Age, rank Serial number



I'm 28 years old and hold the rank of 2nd degree black belt.  I left the cereal number on the box of wheaties when I threw them away.


----------



## Gary Crawford

My name-Gary Crawford-as you can see I don't use a sceenname. I am originally from San Jose where I started my training in martial arts in Kenpo and became a child bb at 13,that was when my parents decided to move back to their home town of Hot Springs,Ar.When I got there,I looked for a new instructor but no one in the state at that time(late seventies) was teaching Kenpo.I tried out every school around and some of the local schools left a bad taste in my mouth so I decided to just be a kid for awhile.at the age of 17, I was desperate to get out of Ar,so I enlisted in the AF.While I was serving.I met several good instructors of various styles and trained with all of them from time to time.After returning home to civilian life,I was too busy trying to find my place in life to train.In 1995,I went to work starting the family business(One dollar stores)here in Bristol,Tn and have been doing that ever since.Five years ago my Eight yr old(then)son wanted to start learning some sort of MA,so I started him in Teakwondo.He took to it like a duck to water,I have never seen anyone with more "want to" in my life!I became his personal sparring coach and the urge to train was brewing deep inside me.At that time I found a JKD instructor and I was hooked again!I trained with him for three years until Professor Dill took away his instructors liscence.After that I have had to do all of my training by driving long distances to JKD seminars with Professor Dill.Other than Martial Arts? I used to be a better than average skateboarder,but these days I can't afford to risk that much injury,so I play tennis when I can find a partner(I refuse to play in private clubs,so players are few and far between in this area),when not working,I spend my time with my wife and my three children who live here and my 21 yr old son in Arkansas.I teach Counter-Terrorism seminars in some local Ma schools from time to time(which is so much fun that I feel guilty being paid for it). Age-40( I feel younger now than when I was twenty)Rank-Shodan   serial no.buried in the archives


----------



## Yari

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean -
> *


*
Yari means spear in japanese. Terje, which is my real name and is Norwegian, means spear.




			Where are you from-
		
Click to expand...

Born i Norway - grew up in Canada - took my education in Norway- currently living in Denmark.




			What discipline are you training in-
		
Click to expand...

Aikido - Nishio style




			What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
		
Click to expand...

Play games, be with family and friends on differnt occaision.




			Add whatever else you would like  ~!
		
Click to expand...

ok, alkjsdfælkjsahfdkjsahdlkfjhsakhfælksajdvkjadsvækjasfdsdf
lsaækdflksajfdølknvækjafd0ojWNNVDSD




			Age, rank Serial number *G*
		
Click to expand...

*
39 - 42

/Yari


----------



## Galvatron

What's your name mean - 
Galvatron was the fearless leader of the Decepticons (was originally Megatron)

Where are you from-
Jacksonville, FL.


What discipline are you training in-
Primarily Tang Soo Do (3rd Dan), although I dabble in Taekwondo (1st Dan) and Hapkido (no rank).

What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
Play with my car, play online, play xbox, play in general.

Add whatever else you would like 
m0g


----------



## KenpoTex

Howdy Ya'll 

My name (KenpoTex) should be self-explanatory, Kenpo 'cause that's what I study, Tex because I am proud to hail from the great country...er, I mean great _state_ of Texas.

I'm 22 years old, currently 3rd brown in EPAK.  I've also dabbled in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.  I currently live in Springfield, Misery...oops, I mean Missouri.  When I'm not in the studio (5 days a week, sometimes more) I enjoy Reading, watching movies (mostly action & martial-arts related), playing video games (mostly violent "shoot 'em up" games)  and surfing the 'net.  I'm also a huge weapons enthusiast (guns, knives, swords...whatever).  

Just a little aside here: it seems like any hobbies we have outside of our training are also in some way related to violence or fighting...strange.

Anyway, back to what I was talking about...I am currently in charge of security for a real-estate company.  I graduated two years ago with a degree in Criminal Justice but since I spend so much time studying Kenpo I'm not ready to get a real job that would require more responsibility(and take me away from my training).

anyway enough about me.


----------



## Mæzarin

'ello all...can't believe I was registered so rapidly since the email said it'd take between 12-24 hours.  Craziness!

Um, well...on all the other boards I frequent, I've had basically the same SN, Mazarin.  He was a cardinal of France I vaguely remember from 10th grade history class, so I used it in a game once, then decided to apply it to myself.  You can call me Mazzy, Maz, or Malia, whatever you like.  I go by everything, but all the people on my Invader Zim board (www.roomwithamoose.com) know me by any conjugation of Mazarin.  

Plus to be nifty I discovered how to use the charmap tool on Windows.  Tis a lovely feature.

Pff, can't really pinpoint any major city I hail from since I was born in Hawaii and have lived in 5 different states in my lifetime.  This is the longest I've EVER stayed in one place (5 years...whoo boy!) so I'm rather attached to it, despite the universal opinion.  

This is my first year of American Kenpo, and I hope to continue it for many years.  Although I feel miles behind everybody else (and I'm just a giant softie without any urge whatsoever to fight), I'll do my best and have fun trying.  My real passion is art, and I draw whenever possible on any surface available.  And all of my avatars are hand-made.   

Besides drawing and my short time in martial arts, I also enjoy leisurely swimming, bike riding, and general tomfoolery.  My new laptop has also added a great joy to my life, and hopefully it will last me through my undergraduate years if I can stop carrying it around with me. 

So, yeah....virtual hugs for all my buds from Mountaineer Martial Arts!  :ultracool


----------



## buddah_belly

What's your name mean - It means I need some more cardio


Where are you from-Texas



What discipline are you training in- Aikido, Yagyu Shinkage Ryu Kenjitsu, Choy Li Fut Kung Fu 


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- take naps


----------



## 7starmantis

buddah_belly said:
			
		

> Where are you from-Texas


Welcome, where in texas are you from?

Don't know of many Choy Li Fut schools in texas offhand. 

Nice to have you here.

7sm


----------



## buddah_belly

North Central Texas


----------



## Taimishu

Hi real name David screen name is a p***take on the teach yourself books.
You know the ones, Buy my book for £19-95 and in 6 months you can Taimishu.(tie my shoe).

Crystal palace in london (not the comcen of NORAD)

I'm an old fart who is recovering from illness and is trying to come back to Iaido.

Interests are trying to second guess my cat, model rocketry, reading, cooking and just about anything.

Age 10 years older than God
Rank no I had a shower
Serial No 26 36 26 oops!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cameron

*Whats your name mean?* Cameron is said to mean bent or crooked nose.  Cameron is an ancient Scottish clan of which I am a member.



*Where are you from?* Western Chicago suburb, Illinois



*What discipline are you training in?* I have studied Tae Kwon Do, Karate and most recently BJJ.  I have also trained in free style Jeet June Do type of fighting.  I have mastered none.  I am very interested in Kenjutsu but I am not aware of any schools near me. 



*What you like to do other than martial arts?*  I enjoy working on and racing my car.  I also enjoy (and am admittedly addicted too) Star Wars Galaxies on line game.  Im such a kid.



*Add whatever else you would like.*  I got involved in martial arts at the age of about 16.  I enjoy learning parts from many styles as opposed to mastering any one, although I have a great deal of respect for those who choose to master their style.  I think this attitude stems from the fact that I have yet to find the style that fits me.



*Age, rank Serial number:* I am 40.  I dont believe in rank.  Either you are a master or a student.


----------



## Gary5000

What's your name mean -  It just means Gary. (That's my name.)


Where are you from - I'm from Lehi, Utah like my mom Caralee (Ceicei)



What discipline are you training in- American Kenpo - I take it at Rocky Mountain Sports Academy


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Just play. (I'm a kid.)


Age, rank- I'm 9 yrs. old;  I'm a green belt. (The order is White, Yellow, Orange, Purple, Blue, Green, Brown, and Black.)


----------



## edhead2000

Taimishu said:
			
		

> Interests are trying to second guess my cat


Any tips?


----------



## Matt Stone

What's your name mean - Screen name is (for now) Yiliquan1.  Why?  Because I was the first Yiliquan student active in MA discussion fora on the internet.  I'm working on getting all my Yiliquan1 handles changed to my real name, Matt Stone.  

Where are you from - Born and raised in Omaha, NE.  Joined the Army, and have lived at Fort Benning, GA; Fort Stewart, GA; Camps Greaves and Liberty Bell, DMZ, Republic of South Korea; Fort Carson, CO; Fort Riley, KS; Camp Zama, Sagamihara, Japan; and now Fort Lewis, WA.

What discipline are you training in - Yiliquan since 1985.  I have also trained in Modern Arnis (under one of Renegade's students), Shuri-te Ha Karate-do under Sensei Mitsuo Onozaki, and shared information through training with a few other people.  I am currently exploring Judo and Systema in addition to my regular Yili training.

What you like to do other than Martial Arts - Reading about and watching programs concerning history, computer games, wargames, lifting weights (specifically kettlebell training), and spending time with my family.

Age, rank - 35, Sergeant...  Oh, you probably meant MA, right?  I am a level 2 senior student in Yiliquan.  I hold no other officially recognized rank in any other art, nor do I care to.  Anything I do outside of Yili is done either for the sheer fun of it, or so I can get "new eyes" to look at my Yili practice differently in order to learn something new from it.

And I'm not new, I've just been gone for a while...


----------



## TigerWoman

TigerWoman - I wear tiger shirts alot. Used to design them.
Besides I fight fierce and I don't give up.

From Upper Midwest - where its always COLD (it seems)

WTF Taekwondo (Taeguek, Traditional-Chunji etc. forms)

Pottery, rug hooking, quilting (just started) , reading, playing with my cockatiels & my dog, a poodle - no comments - not groomed like one and am a retired graphic illustrator/designer and maybe painting if I ever get more room!  I also want to take horse equitation lessons. (but way too much time on this computer lately)

By now, if you've read around the forum, I'm 54 and not quite 2nd Dan, sigh - does martial arts get better by age 60 - not!


----------



## auzziegreg59

Are you a jazz man by profession?


----------



## Flatlander

Oh dear.  I've only just now realized that I haven't as of yet introduced myself.  Terribly sorry 'bout the bad manners.

Hi.  My name is Dan Bowman, July 19, 1976. I live in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada, and grew up on a farm about 45 minutes North of here.(hence Flatlander)

I train in Natural Spirit Modern Arnis under a WMAC brother instructor, but am as of yet unranked in this art.  I have previously achieved a mid level rank in Jun Fan JKD, but quit formal training for about three years, and spent that time working alone on my fundamentals.

Aside from martial arts I spend time fathering my 15 month old daughter, trying to stay out of trouble with my wife, and drinking beer with friends whenever I get the opportunity.  I try to keep abreast of current events, follow the business news, and read a book from time to time.  Sometimes I just stare at nothing and think about things.
I believe that I have figured out the approximate structure of the universe, space-time curvature and how it relates to the Big Bang and black holes,gravity, and the dicontinuity of matter.  I am having trouble reconciling all of this with my conciuosness, however.  Unfortunately, I don't think I can explain it to you without waving my arms around a lot, and drawing bad pictures.

I'm really glad to be here.  I like this community.  There are many interesting personalities that post here, and I look forward to seeing you all on the forums.
Dan


----------



## RandomPhantom700

Tell us abit about yourselves here.

What's your name mean - Both parts of the name are basically puns off the idea that net identities aren't real.  You know, people you meet in chat rooms and message forums just being meaningless images on the screen that you can ignore once you sign off?  Besides, the fact that random and phantom sound alike just made it that much cooler.  700 is just a number I picked at random that I liked.   


Where are you from- Florida.  



What discipline are you training in- No martial art discipline praciticed here.  I choose the general defense of stay out of the danger zone.  May take it up soon, I dunno.  


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Billiards, internet forums, occassional clubbing, pseudo-philosophy, politics, video games, and listen to rock music.  Pretty exciting, huh?




Add whatever else you would like ~! Hi mom.  


Age, rank Serial number *G* 21 y.o. soon to be law school student.


----------



## Rick Wade

Whats your name mean? Rick Wade is the navy I use when i was on the Radio My real name is Richard Wade English.  My friends call me Rick


Where are you from? Born in Alabama = where the men are men and the sheep are nervous.  But currently reside in Honolulu, Hawaii.


What discipline are you training in? I have been in American Kenpo for 14 years and 1st black



What you like to do other than martial arts? Unfourtunatlety the Navy takes up most of my time.


Add whatever else you would like. I just got involved with the Universal Kenpo Federation the are breaking down all my techniques and forms and showing them to me in a new light as to which I have never looked at them with.



Age, rank Serial number: I am 35. I dont believe in 1st black. Forever Student.

Respectfully


----------



## shesulsa

*What's your name mean -* 
*She-Sulsa = I'm a grrrrl and I study Hwarang Do including the art of sulsa, that makes me a sulsa (literally, technician).*

*My real name is Georgia = Tiller/lover of the ground. I do love the earth, but I'm a horrible gardener but I tend to ground people so that they grow & change (kind of a catalyst, I guess) and usually anything I have anything to do with, so...I've kind of adapted the meaning to that. *


*Where are you from-*

*English roots in the name, probably in the blood too, but I'm very, very Irish in ancestry. I was born in Southern California during the Vietnam era and now that virtually all the agriculture is gone from Orange County, I moved 1,000 miles north (exactly!) to the Pacific Northwest. There are TREES here! I prefer to be in/near nature than in the concrete jungle...and with all the development springing up around me here, may have to move to Montana!!*


*What discipline are you training in-*

*Mainly Hwarang Do - IN A NON-WHRDA SCHOOL FROM AN EXPELLED BLACK BELT, SO THERE!!!! My teacher is also a Go Dan in Judo, so we work on that as well as grappling and jujitsu, LOTS of hand-to-hand and tactical maneuvers, edged weapons including Korean Sword.  Rank = Half-black.  I used to study Sam Pai Kenpo also and really like how the soft and circular were brought into kenpo by Joe Dimmick - really rounded out the style.*


*What you like to do other than Martial Arts-*

*Well, I'm a mom to three kids...one 14 year old boy with autism, cp and unspecified brain disorder, one 11 year old girl and one 5 year old boy, all of whom are also studying martial arts. So I'm mainly busy raising them, and I'm interested in getting them raised with as little damage as possible.*

*I love to read, knit, crochet, I'm learning car mechanics (fun!!), waterski, camp (of course), I'm a Girl Scout leader and am working with my troop on survival skills.*


----------



## Baytor

Hi everyone,

What's your name mean?  Baytor was a character from the comic book "The Hitman."  He was actually an insane demon who ended up as a bartender.  The only thing he would ever say is, "I AM BAYTOR", or some variation of that.  My real name is Ken.

Where are you from?  Well, when mommies and daddies love each other....
I live in Minnesota, the land of perpetual winter.  :viking1:  I grew up in the U.P. of Michigan, though.

What discipline are you trained in?  Right now, I am taking Combat Hapkido.  I'm really enjoying it.  I started out in Lima Lama when I was about 15.  I have done a lot of different stuff since then.  I've taken little TKD, but have mostly done Filipino ma/JKD.  I was really one of those jack of all trades types who was looking for the most effective stuff possible.  Now though, it's really time to focus on one thing.

What do you like to do other than martial arts?  Spend time with my wife and other friends.  I also read a lot (comics too), watch anime, and play video games.  I work a lot, but am fortunate enough to like my job.


----------



## dubljay

What's my name mean?

Joshua:  Origin - Hebrew  Meaning: Lord is salvation

dubljay:  short hand for Double J (JJ) my first two initials (Joshua James).

Where am I from?

I was born and raised in San Leandro CA (near Oakland)
Moved to Yreka, CA (near Oregon border) 2001 


What discipline am i training in?
Started college in K. Falls Oregon where I discovered American Kenpo and have trained for the last year and some months.

What do I like to do other than martial arts?
MA is a big part of my life, but I enjoy archery, target shooting, soccer, just about anything out doors.

19, 3rd Brown


----------



## Melissa426

Name: Melissa _origin _greek for honey bee; named after my mother's best friend, for which I am thankful, since the rest of my siblings got stuck being named after various relatives.

Location:  state  clue: BIG car race held here every May, Larry Bird's from here, Lance Armstrong got his cancer treatment/cure here.

MA form: Tae Kwon Do, just starting, almost 2 mos, getting white belt next week.

Also like: gardening, reading, traveling, messing around on my computer

FYI: Came to this forum to get some advice about being a newbie in TKD, but now that I'm here, I just enjoy looking around and hangin' out!


----------



## Cryozombie

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> Location:  state  clue: BIG car race held here every May, Larry Bird's from here, Lance Armstrong got his cancer treatment/cure here.



Maine!

It's Maine isn't it????


 :boing2:


----------



## Melissa426

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Maine!
> 
> It's Maine isn't it????
> 
> 
> :boing2:


Maine? No, it's not Maine!  Don't tell me, you're from Kentucky, right?


----------



## MA-Caver

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Maine!
> 
> It's Maine isn't it????
> 
> 
> :boing2:



Aww I was gonna guess Mississippi...


----------



## auxprix

Name: My handle is actually something I got out of the Wu-names generater years ago and I've just kept it ever since (it was actually Auxillery Prix, I abbrieviated it.) My real name is Nick (Victorious Army)

Location: Minneapolis

MA:  Judoka for 3 years. Also dabbled in some Aikido and TKD (they didn't stick.)

Other Activities:  I'm a Classical tenor, I play Ultimate frisbee, and guitar.


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken

Im Dustin

From Springfield, MO

study: Wing Chun.

my handle Katsu Jin Ken japanese for "sword that saves life", goes with setsu nin to "sword that takes enemy life"  Yin Yang of sword.


The end.


----------



## adouglasmhor

Tell us abit about yourselves here. 41 year old ex squaddie now an administrator

What's your name mean - Adouglasmhor, Gaelic for Big Dougie


Where are you from-Glasgow Scotland



What discipline are you training in-8th Kiu in the Booj


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Eat, Cook, Sleep


----------



## Silat Student

Well lesse here, I'm relatively new so I'll go ahead and air the dirty laundry:

Name/Meaning: Aaron (Older brother to Moses in the Bible, Kind of ironic considering I end up being the Older Brother to lotsa people) Benjamin (Hebrew: literally meaning Son of the South) Chappell (a french name left over from me Huegenot ancestors). The handle should be self-explanatory....erm....I'm studying Silat y'see. As for any stalkers out there I have but one request, please withdraw any savings you have before ya start stalking me, I'll need it to replace my bullet expenditures (I like shootin' the expensive stuff).

Where I'm From: Well I'm American by birth, Southern by the Grace of God Almighty *ahem* Florida to be specific. Lived in Spain for a bit as a young 'un. Other than that I've been a Floridian all me life.

What Discipline am I training in? Well I'm doing PSP (www.combat-silat.net) right now, and enjoying every minute of it. I'd like to learn a bit of "Dirty Boxing" and whatever comes my way. It's all grist fer the mill.

What do I like to do other than Martial arts? Well I roleplay (mostly the Pen & Paper old fashioned stuff, DnD, Shadowrun, Savage Worlds, Alternity etc.....I have been known to knock around on computers a bit), I'm getting into hunting, learning to make knives, teaching folks so they don't screw up (hopefully) in exactly the same way I did. I also like guns and have a passing interest in Buckskinning (google it). Currently trying to start a Silat Group out here in Tampa, hope to have it going before the turn of the year.

Age: Old enough to have already done too many stupid things.

Rank: Anak Buah

Serial Number: Haven't been able to find it yet but I suspect it's near the itch I can never quite scratch.


----------



## bignick

Tell us abit about yourselves here.

What's your name mean - 
bignick? there's actually a long story behind this...hope you have some free time...i came up with the name because my name is nick...and i happen to be big...

Where are you from-
minnesota..northern minnesota...i live like only a couple inches away from canada....at least according to this map i've got...i think they got the distance wrong though


What discipline are you training in-
taekwondo, judo and jujitsu...tried to add kendo...but it was too much and something else would've suffered...testing for my black belt in taekwondo in december...which is also when i'll probably take my brown belt test in jujitsu...as for judo...well...my rank progress has fallen by the wayside...coming up on a year and a half as a yellow belt(first after white)...but you better believe i'm a damn good yellow belt...i've got the test booklet filled out for orange, and have taken the written test...have all the techniques chosen i'm going to demonstrate...but it never seems to get done...

What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
what else is there?

seriously...play guitar, post on martial talk...as i'm averaging over 13 posts a day now...i'm junior in college...major is computer science...so obviously i spend a lot of time online...used to be huge into computer games until i had to be at a computer all the time...now, to chill i'll play some old school NES nintendo...nothing in life better than choosing "left or right", "A or B"....also..i enjoy reading...



Add whatever else you would like ~!
no...i'm pretty sure you know more than you want to already...


----------



## PhotoMan

Hey Tess:
Soooo, you're into photography...hmmmm....we're looking for people like you.

I'm up near Buffalo with a martial arts photography website.
Would you be interested in contributing event pics; technique pics; instructor pics & profiles?   Take a look at
www.martialartsphotography.com.  Anyone else out there interested.  Our mission is to promote all martial arts as one big community as opposed to battle grounds for what's better than what.

Other than that, my name is Kim  (supposedly teutonic for chief).  Now testing for my black stripe on brown in Isshin Ryu Karate.  I'm verrrry old:  55.  Started when I was 52.
I'm in better shape now than when I was all varsity in high school. 

Hobbies:  varmint hunting the farm with my able dog when I'm not glued to PhotoShop.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

My name is Patrick Skerry, I am a shodan in Judo, I am attending a college here in Boston, I was born in a town outside of Boston called Somerville, and I love Judo its history and everything about it.  I want to start my own Judo dojo, but I am having some political problems within the Judo world.  So I have some things to solve before I hang out my Judo shingle.


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26

What's your name mean?
Well I dunno which one your talking about so I will give both.
My real name is Joseph: From the Latan "Josephus" which was from the Greek "Losephus" which was from the Hebrew name "Yoseph" meaning "He will add." 5+9=14 (lol, just a joke)
And my MT name Hwoarang_tkd26 (ok, im gonna hafta break this down)

Hwoarang: was inspired by me from the military youth group in Korea many years ago that went by the name of Hwa-rang do, they were fierce fighters that protected their country from the Japanise, and I have herd it said that if it were not for the Hwa-rang do there would probably be no Korea,Hwa-rang do meaning "The way of the flowering youth."
Also another reason I chose the name is there is a fighter on the video game Tekken for Playstation/PS2 by the name Hwoarang (I can kick some serious trash with him) he is the character you see in my avator.

TKD: lol, obviously it stands for Tae Kwon Do, that is the style I train in.

26: well, this is just my lucky number

Where are you from?
I am from Utah, USA

What Discipline are you training in?
TKD, I am a 2nd Dan. Also have some training in Juijitsu, Wrestling, boxing

Things I like to do other than Martial Arts:
Swimming, fishing, boating, camping, shooting stuff, body building, hangin with friends, posting stuff on MT, picking up chicks, sleeping, and playing video games.

Oh yeah i almost forgot to put my age, Im 18

- Hwoarang_tkd26


----------



## Jim

What's your name mean?
My name (James) means 'supplanter' which - if you look it up - means one who removes someone from a position of power and replaces them with another. Interesting, no?

Where are you from?
Australia - or if you want to say it like the rest of us here, Oars-stray-ya 

What dicipline are you training in?
Jiu-Jitsu, no the other one. The one from Japan.

What do you like to do other than martial arts?
There is SO MUCH I like to do. I play bass in a punk metal band (www.plodhead.com), pretend I'm a Husband to one wife and Dad to 4 kids, run a Real Estate agency and I like boats. I like coffee. A lot.


----------



## Xequat

Hi, everybody!  

My name doesn't really mean anything.  I just hammered some random letters on the keyboard a few years ago to use as a userID or something and it sort of resembled a word.  Actually, it came up XeQUae, but my friend took that one because he was there too, and I changed mine to xequat because my first name is Tony ( I put a "t" at the end instead of the "e."

I'm from Hebron, KY, which is in northern Kentucky, barely south of Cincinnati, OH.  It's kind of like a suburb of Cincinnati more than like the Appalachian regions of a lot of Kentucky, but I'm still a UK Wildcats fan!

I'm training in Shaolin-do for exercise and rank.  I'm a second-degree brown belt.  I've also recently started a few other styles because my buddy is an instructor at my business.  He has been teaching me Kyusho Jitsu (DKI), Aiki Jujitsu and Modern Arnis.  Seems like a lot, but the Kyusho Jitsu seems more knowledge-based and it's something that can be applied to all of the other styles rather than learned separately.  I go to class about 7.5 hours per week starting this week.

Other than doing MA, I like to think about doing MA.  Just kidding.  I like the Simpsons and I'm a heck of a proofreader (exceptt muy ownm stuf, heh).  I try to follow politics and I have pretty strong moderate beliefs, but it's kind of like golf.  You like it, but it can really piss you off.  I can be annoyingly logical and analytical, too.

I'm 29 years old and extremely attractive and brilliant.  I like movies, Chinese food, and long walks on the beach...oh wait, this isn't the personal dating ads page.  Did I mention that I am really funny?  OK, maybe I'm not, but I think I am.  My rank is World's Sexiest Man (according to my imaginary newspaper) and my serial number is (pi)R squared.


----------



## jaymo

my name? jaymo. i have a real name, but i want to stay anonymous. perhaps someday i will reveal myself to y'all.

i'm american- i live in one of the 50 states.

i've been involved in MA since 2001. it has been an interesting journey. i take TKD, sparring classes, and kali. i'm not very good at any of the arts, i stay involved because it is therapeutic for me. i have a red belt in TKD and a blue belt in HKD, although i haven't gone to a hapkido class in over a year!

i work in mental health. after a really long day of work, there's nothing i like better than kicking, punching, and yelling. i'm married and don't have any children...yet.  i'm told that i'm an enjoyable person to be around. i am a good listener and have a really warped sense of humor. i care about the well-being of people without being icky and co-dependent. i'm an activist and feminist.

if i tell you anymore information, i might have to kill you....


----------



## Drag'n

I know Drag'n is a bit corny.It seemed appropriate since I have a traditional Japanese dragon tattoo covering my back. My real name is Jason.


From New Zealand. Lived in Australia for 3 years and Japan for about 11.
Now permanently residing in Tokyo.33 years old.


Started training at age 11 in ITF TKD.Got my 2nd degree black at age 18 .
Then went to Japan with dreams of training with the "masters". Ended up working at a ski resort in the mountains.NO dojo for miles!
After a year went back to NZ and did Muay Thai for about a year.Then back to Japan again. Dabbled in aikido, liked it, but felt the need to kick!
Trained in Kyokushin Karate for about 1.5 years at the Kamata dojo. 4th kyu
Then waisted the best potential years of my life partying my *** off and trying to make easy money.Unfortunately everything has its price.
Went to Australia and spent about a year doing Kenshinkan Karate.4th kyu.
Also dabbled in some eccletic kung fu style I dont remember the name of.
Back to Japan in 1998. Did Capoiera for a year. Then started training in Wushu and Shaolin long fist.
After 2 years I started cross training in Muay Thai.TOO much at once.Something had to give.It turned out to be my knee.
Forced retirement from Wushu competition so I put all my focus on Muay Thai.
Started Daidojuku about a year and half ago.Now 4th kyu AGAIN!
Recently discovered Ryukyu Kempo, thanks to this forum, and looking to supplement it into my current training.


Besides MA I like to surf and snowboard.
I'm also a professional hip hop dancer and fire performer (fire knives/staff/poi/fire eating etc.)



My Japanese wife and I run an international pre-school in Tokyo. I love kids. My dream is to open my own dojo here in Tokyo and train little boys and girls into young warriors.But first I have to be one myself! And figure out how to tie together all the important skills I've learned into one comprehensive system.Not ready yet. Still alot to learn.

And I'm hopelessly addicted to MT!  Somebody get me off this #%&** computer so I can get some sleep!


----------



## Jaymeister

_What's your name mean?_
My friends began calling me Jaymeister because of my drinking habits. It's a combination of Jay, which is short for Jacob, and Jägermeister.

_Where are you from?_
Scandinavia, more precisely Denmark.

_What dicipline are you training in?_
None. I stopped doing TKD about 5 years ago, and haven't been active in any club since. I try to train at home as much as I can, though I hope to join a club again in the near future.

_What do you like to do other than martial arts?_
Nothing that's really worth talking about 

_age, rank, serial number_
Age: 20
Rank: I'm not in the military
Serial number: 742617000027


----------



## Aqua4ever

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What's your name mean - My name is from a program i work at...we all have one, makes it more fun  Its Aqua Because of my love of water and water sports
> 
> 
> Where are you from- Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> What discipline are you training in- Tae Kwon Do
> 
> 
> What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Springboard diving, swimming, reading, guitar, flute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add whatever else you would like ~! umm..i don't know!
> 
> 
> Age, rank Serial number *G*


 16 years old..yellow striped..who knows


----------



## Raewyn

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean -
> 
> Just a nick name really from my given name, Raewyn, go figure!!!  Im not really shrivelled up and pruney looking!!!!!   I dont think I am!!
> Where are you from-
> 
> Rotorua, New Zealand. Land of the Long White Cloud. I come from a town with boiling mud pools and hot geysers with steam coming out of the ground!!!!
> 
> 
> What discipline are you training in-
> MMA and have just started Juijitsu
> 
> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
> Socilsing with work mates and other peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add whatever else you would like ~!
> Started MA 1.5 years ago when half my family died in a house fire.  Sort of prompted me to get my **** together and do something worth while!!!   I have met heaps of excellent people through my MA training. Sarah is one of those good people as well as Derek, Homy and Adam
> 
> Age, rank Serial number *G*


33, yellow tip in MMA and white belt in JJ


----------



## te75uo

What's your name mean -
 It is a name I have used online for sometime now. It comes from a Japanese movie I like called; Tetsuo the Iron Man. When sighning up for things I have found the name tetsuo to be used alot so I replaced the "ts" with a 75.

Where are you from-
 I was born in Baltimore, Maryland. 2 weeks after being born my family and I moved to Huntington Beach, California. We lived there for 8 years or so, and then moved back here to West Virginia. I stayed here until I graduated from high school. After high school I moved to Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and attended the Art Institute of Pittsburgh. After School I moved back to West Virginia. I lived here for another year then moved to Hollywood, California to try to get a Special FX job. The job didn't work out, I missed the privacy of West Virginia, and after 3 years of Los Angeles I moved back home. Here is where I will stay. I am happy here.

What discipline are you training in-
 I train in Shaolin-Do.

What you like to do other than Martial Arts- 
 Computer stuff, Shooting just cans, not animals, Swimming, Guitar, Draw, Sculpt, Make things, Construction, Swimming, Read about Taoism, and Buddhism, Watch movies, Camping, Exercising, Computer games, Photoshop, and probibly alot more than I can think of right now.


----------



## bluemtn

I know I've been around here for a year, but here you go:

What does my name mean:  My real name is oddly enough, all "based" out of Ireland- don't know if parents did that on purpose (not that I'm complaining), but I have to look up their meanings again to see what they mean.  Username- somewhere along the way I got tired of thinking up something original and funny, so I said, "I'm in TKD, and I'm a female", so there you go.

Where I'm from:  Well, let's just say I was born in West Virginia, near Ohio.  I've moved 5 times, lived in 3 states.  Now I currently reside in W.V., about 2 hours(give or take) outside of D.C.

What discipline I train in- Tae Kwon Do

Other stuff I do, other than M.A.-  read, swim, play piano when I have the chance, watch t.v. if there's something good on, hang out with friends, go to church, go to concerts, etc. I'm pretty busy!

Other stuff-  Getting ready for 10 year H.S. reunion.  Yuck!!!!!!!  I'm starting to feel OLD (no offense to anyone older and felt that way before I said that- sorry).  

Age:  29
Rank:  Purple Belt
Serial #:  Not in the military, nor a machine


----------



## Loki

My nickame refers to the Loki, the mythological Norse Trickster God. I just like the sound of it, though it's a name I don't go by online anymore.

  My real name is Jonathan, originates in the bible and literally means "God gave". But that sort of begs the question ;-)

  I'm from Israel.

  Currently training in the Krav Maga (not the McDojo style), brown belt.

  Other than martial arts? I don't understand the question.
  I like video games, debate, reading and martial arts.

 FUZZYJ692000, satans.barber, I speak Hebrew fluently and have never heard of any of these names in Hebrew before. Any texts in which they're written?


----------



## JannaB

hey everyone-

my name is janet+anna=janna, named after my grandmothers. it's also pretty close to "garden" or "heaven" in arabic, but that's a complete coincidence. 

i'm from indiana but moved to LA last month to go to college (yay!!). 

i did tae kwon do back home, but the program here at school isn't very good. i'm looking at ninjitsu, kung fu, and aikido as replacements.  i'll probably decide this week after i've observed some more classes.

outside of MA i study a lot (yay for double majors- biology and journalism), read all the time, write for the student newspaper, play jazz/classical violin, volunteer with habitat for humanity, look for/love going to dance parties, and watch movies with kids in my dorm when i should be reading ahead for class. i'm also trying to keep my french and italian skills intact even though i don't have a language class this semester.


----------



## Loki

JannaB said:
			
		

> outside of MA i study a lot (yay for double majors- biology and journalism), read all the time, write for the student newspaper, play jazz/classical violin, volunteer with habitat for humanity, look for/love going to dance parties, and watch movies with kids in my dorm when i should be reading ahead for class. i'm also trying to keep my french and italian skills intact even though i don't have a language class this semester.


 *dripping with envy*


----------



## Pale Rider

Sorry I haven't been around lately.  I had moved and trying to get settled in to the new place... Seems I am back and running...

Thanks


----------



## Odin

NAME")din,norse king of the gods blood brother of loki (odin winks @loki)

I live in london england,nice place rubbish weather but nice enough people (and no we are not all really polite nor do we all sepnd our time drinking tea and starting wars!)
My martial art is muay thai,Iv just started I'v only been training for about 5 months,I used to be a little hoodlum when i was young (soon changed when i had to wear a suit and tie to work everyday!)so fighting has always come naturally,I hope to one day go to thai land and train and then take it from there  (maybe go after raymond dekker's crown!)

Apart from muay thai my main interests are in hip hop and computer games an all that other jaz!!


----------



## terryl965

Name: Terry Lee Stoke
Location Lives in Grand Prairie Texas 
School in Arlington Texas
age 45
ART TKD 4th Dan and 5th Okinawa Karate also study Judo for awhile and Hapkido
 Family Status Married for 17 wonderful years wife is a fultime school teacher and loving mother.
Children three all sons
animals  2 dogs, a cat, box turtle, rat. ball python snake.

We own and operate a TKD school along with friends. I enjoy all aspect of MA, I whole heartly believe no one style is better than any others, I believe you must fit your style not the style adjust to you.

Lat but not least I've been fortunite to train all ove rthe world with my father who has past away. If i could I would solely travel to meet alot of folks here on MT and learn from them what they have to give.

I know so corny but it true
Terry


----------



## Kacey

What's your name mean 
Kacey was my nickname at Girl Scout Camp - the initials of my first and last name are K. C. If I hadn't picked something like that, my older sister would have stuck me with "rabbit" because I liked spinach... at least, that's what she said at the time!


 Where are you from-
Denver, Colorado - but before I moved here, I lived in Illinois, North Carolina, Florida, Wisconsin, Massachussetts, Tennessee, and Texas - and all before I graduated from high school (and no, my father's not in the military - he's a librarian/English professor... it's a long story)


 What discipline are you training in-
TaeKwon-Do - I started in February 1987, and something just clicked - I've been in it ever since, and all of it with the same sahbum.

 What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
 Science fiction/fantasy, needlework (cross-stitch, crochet, I'd like to learn to knit), play with my dog Sable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, work on my house (and BOY, does it need work!)

 Karen


----------



## Carol

What's your name mean

Kaur means "princess".  It's my last name.



_Where are you from_
Salem, Massachusetts.  It's a real place.  

_What discipline are you training in
_EPAK.  I'm completely addicted.  I go through withdrawl symptoms when I can't train.

_What you like to do other than Martial Arts_
Swimming, playing music, playing with technology, discussing politics (or just about anything else worth discussing), cooking, wandering through the New England countryside, or sometimes just chasing witches around Salem Harbor.

Age:  37
Rank:  Yellow Belt
Serial Number:   Only my closest friends know the truth


----------



## Drac

Drac= Short for Dracula..Cut a lot of commericals for Halloween using that voice. The don't always remember my real name , so they say the guy that does the Dracula stick..The nickname stuck..

From= A suburb outside of Cleveland Ohio

Discipline= Combat Hapkido..

Interests= Harley riding, Las Vegas, acting and directing amature theatre


----------



## Swordlady

Gee...how did I miss this thread?  

* What's your name mean - *I chose "Swordlady" as my email nickname back in 1999, due my love of swords (though my "collection" back then consisted mainly of cheap $20 stainless steel SLOs bought from eBay).  Some of my friends started calling me "Swordlady" in email and in person, so the nickname kinda stuck.  I also started using my chosen moniker in quite a few Net forums I participate in, including this one.*

Where are you from- *I was born in Philadelphia and raised in Bucks County about a half-hour northeast of Philly.  I moved back to Philly during my undergrad days, and lived in the city since then.*

What discipline are you training in-* I studied Tae Kwon Do during my teen years for about 2.5 years.  I was only one rank away from 1st degree black belt, but like many teenagers, I got bored and quit (not only that, where I was training was a classic "McDojo", and I was getting more and more bothered by some of the head instructor's...um, practices).

I'm currently studying Yagyu Shinkage Ryu Hei Ho, one of the original _koryu_ (fighting systems) from Japan.  I actually started back in 1996, and trained with Manogue Sensei for about six months.  He moved to New Jersey, and I lost contact with with him (not only that, I got distracted by life in general).  Eight years later, I ran across one of his students on SFI, and resumed my training.  I've been training again for a bit over a year.
*
What you like to do other than Martial Arts- *I enjoy sword collecting (duh!), target shooting (something I haven't done for a while, due to lack of funds), playing videogames (mainly classic arcade games from the 80's), and harassing my two Siamese cats whenever I get a chance.
*
Add whatever else you would like  ~! *- I recently finished my Masters in Social Work, and am currently working with teenagers (mostly black males) with truancy issues.  I've been in the social work field for over seven years, and have a genuine passion for social justice.  I'm also an amateur videographer (hence, my occasional training clips), and have worked at quite a few weddings.  I've thought about going into freelance with my videography work, but it would cut into my training time, so I haven't been too active with it lately.

*Age, rank Serial number *G**- I'm 33 years old (will be 34 on April 30th).  I don't have a rank in the dojo, since there really isn't any "rank" before Shodan (which has to be approved by the Soke himself).  And my Serial number is...classified.


----------



## Sarah

Name:  Well since I lack imagination, and I dont actually have a nickname I went with Sarah....because....its my name.

From: born and raised in lil'old Hamilton, New Zealand

Style: Kinda in between styles at the moment, was training in a TKD based MMA, but left due to a few reasons, one being that I didnt like the direction the dojo was going. Currently looking for a new place to train, but here in Hamilton the options are limited.  I have also dabbled in JJ for a few months, that was really cool, unfortunately the school was primarily competition based, and im really not all that competitive, so didnt stick with it....learnt some cool stuff though.

Rank: Green Belt, Blue Tip in my previous MMA style. 

What I Like to Do: hrm....spending to much time on the computer playing World of Warcraft lately. I do a lot of activities with my pooches, walking them is one of my most fav things to do...we have same famtastic parks and river walks here in Hamilton. I enjoy going to the gym and laying in the sauna ....and of course I enjoy my friends!!

Age: 28


----------



## ed-swckf

Name - my name is ed, pretty simple really. The swckf part is the initials of the wing chun organisation/family that i am a part of.



From - i'm from england, its rainy!



Style - Wing chun although i am interested in so many styles.



Rank - don't really have ranks, i'm instructor level and am studying the weapons elements of the system.



What else do i do - well i love travel, i love different cultures, i particularly like experiencing different cultures through their quisine. I'm into tecnology and spend a lot of time being geeky with computers and i also like films, in fact i love films.  I am a keen photographer and i'm great at making myself sound so exciting!!



Age - i'm 27, 28 soon!


----------



## IcemanSK

Name: Iceman SK. Iceman is the ring name my late kickboxing trainer gave me. (After Jean-Yves Therriault. I look more like him than fight like him) SK is the initials of the gym: Superkick Gym

Locale: Formerly Chicago. Now Los Angeles

Art: Tae Kwon Do is my main art. I have done hapkido, boxing, kickboxing & I help teach a Kang Chuan Do Karate class.

Rank:
2nd Dan BB in Tae Kwon Do

What I do when I'm not training: Read a lot of biographies & theology & spend a lot of quality time w/ my wife.


----------



## TCBA_JOE

What's your name mean - God will increase

Where are you from- NH

What discipline are you training in- Kung Fu, TKD, Boxing, and recently Folkstyle wrestling

What you like to do other than Martial Arts- skiing, ive been doing in since i was 4 (15 years) and teaching it for 6 years. i'm one of those "hotdoggers" skiding rails, hitting jumps, and going waaay to fast.


----------



## HKphooey

Hong Kong Phooey was my favorite cartoon as a kid, hence the HKphooey.  

Location: Connecticut

Styles: Kenpo (EPAK, TK, Kenpo, any kenpo I can learn), Modern Arnis, Mixed Martial Arts, Tactical Training, Kickboxing and More. 

Rank: 3rd Degree Black Belt and Instructor

Other: Love to snowboard, mountain bike, Hiking, Cruis'n in my Jeep, Home Improvement, Frisbee with my dog - Marley, web-design, drawing, hanging with close friends.


----------



## stickarts

I enjoy training with sticks!
I also studying kenpo and weapons here in CT.
I also enjoy weight lifting,swimming, hiking, reading, and spending time with family and friends.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

What's your name mean -
_ bookworm_cn317: I LOVE to read, hence the "bookworm" part; the "cn" part are my initials; and the "317" is my B-Day(March 17) 
_
Where are you from-
 _ I'm from Virginia_

What discipline are you training in- 
_ I'm in tae kwon do
_
What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
 _read, watch tv, watch DVDs, go to the movies, play video games, hang out at the mall(bookstore to be precise), listen to music
_
Add whatever else you would like ~! 
_ I'm a font of near-worthless trivia. I love anime. I'm kind of a geek. I can sing about half the songs from the movie RENT(which I love)._


----------



## bookworm_cn317

And, my _*REAL* _name's Christina. It's a Greek variation of Christine which means "follower of Christ". 

Had to look it up.


----------



## matt.m

Tell us abit about yourselves here.

What's your name mean - Matthew: Hebrew - Gift form God


Where are you from- Southeast Missouri



What discipline are you training in- Hapkido and Tae Kwon Do


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Watching tv, playing with my dog, chatting up my wife.




Add whatever else you would like ~! - I dig the site MT.  I have had a great time chatting with other martial artists.  I don't care what style you practice, just practice something.  I wrestled while in the Marine Corps and practiced Judo.  I have been to several countries and enjoyed studying their art.  I believe that if you study another countries contempary art you better understand the culture.


Age, rank Serial number  - 31, brown belt in Judo, orange belt in tae kwon do and hapkido.  I will test for green in hapkido before green in tae kwon do.


----------



## Kreth

What's your name mean - Kreth is a nick from when I first got on IRC in the 90s. I got into Star Trek roleplaying, and since I've always liked Klingons, I needed a "Klingon sounding" nick. I've since used it on almost every forum I've joined. My real name is Jeff, which is from the ancient Numenorean for "great flatulence."

Where are you from - born and raised in Upstate NY, and still here.

What discipline are you training in - Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu

What you like to do other than Martial Arts - Karaoke, I sing in a band, golf, bowling, reading, Playstation

Add whatever else you would like - 18 + 47 = 65

Age, rank Serial number - 39, Godan, 8


----------



## Jenna

Wow! some really cool things you guys are into!  And Kreth you are a riot and funny guy for real, ha! 

*What's your name mean* - Well Jenna is my given name and my dad always said the meaning he took when he named me was from the Arabic for little bird... so here I am

*Where are you from* - north London I have lived in quite a few places but am born and bred a cockney girl and always will be but an Essex girl in THAT sense I ain't for anyone here you will know what I mean I hope!

*What discipline are you training in* - Aikido Aikikai as it was from O'Sensei though I have tried several other arts which I thought looked amazing but find that I am limited in their application because I am not so big whereas my Aikido fits me well and serves me well and I hope I walk some sort of a decent path in it

*What you like to do other than Martial Arts*- Cars are my job but my main interest outside work also and my keystone in fact though I have just had to sell my R33 GTR which broke my heart but was my only way to fund a period out of work but I put hundreds of hours into him and took him all the way to Nurburgring which was the ultimate thrill I have EVER experienced and my friend and I and some mates on their bikes we burnt up the autobahn at over 150 through traffic and got some good action going with the locals and their Carreras and wow what a blast but he is gone and sold to a really nice guy and I am back to my little Sei which is in my profile photo and he is a pocket rocket but I have limited him at the top end which is better and a necessity in fact because I am VERY close to losing my licence AGAIN (9pts out of 12 for another disqualification and automatic ban) for being um... cheeky with speed limits.. yes officer this IS my vehicle.

I love my music everything from Thelonious Monk to the Chillis and I love to listen and to play my guitar and pretend I can write a song worth singing and I enjoy making noise and just random sounds and sequences with my Trinity and I love to draw I like to play chess with my dad but never beat him yet even despite being ranked in Gameknot and what is it with dads and chess?? I have also been known to read a thing or two

*Add whatever else you would like* ~! I have a degree in Automotive Design which is as much use here in England as an ejector seat in a helicopter or an ashtray on a Harley and this prolly goes to show how lacking in forward planning I am truly. Oh well...

*Age, rank Serial number *G** - 24 and 5/6ths ha! Rank 2nd black though in my miserable defence I will say I stopped grading after leaving my formal dojo a while back my last grading was in Hombu which I enjoyed a great deal and was the first and only time I have been there and though it is prolly nothing to most of you who train or grade there I will say I felt privileged to have been accepted there and fortunate to have made friends there also

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## John Brewer

What's your name mean - Crane557- I used to do some online gaming and of course all the names I could think of were taken, so this was one I just picked and now it's easy to remember.


Where are you from- Originally born in Streator Illinois. Grew up in Naperville, now in California.



What discipline are you training in- Ed parkers American Kenpo


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Sports (nothing formal just with friends) Fishing (started making custom poles a few years ago) and who can forget EATING




Add whatever else you would like ~! I really enjoy this site


Age, rank Serial number *G* 37 / Blue Belt / ?


----------



## IcemanSK

Crane:

I'm from Elgin, IL. I have some friends that lived in Streator. They used to refer to it as "Like the South side of Chicago with Corn around it."  



			
				Crane557 said:
			
		

> What's your name mean - Crane557- I used to do some online gaming and of course all the names I could think of were taken, so this was one I just picked and now it's easy to remember.
> 
> 
> Where are you from- Originally born in Streator Illinois. Grew up in Naperville, now in California.
> 
> 
> 
> What discipline are you training in- Ed parkers American Kenpo
> 
> 
> What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Sports (nothing formal just with friends) Fishing (started making custom poles a few years ago) and who can forget EATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add whatever else you would like ~! I really enjoy this site
> 
> 
> Age, rank Serial number *G* 37 / Blue Belt / ?


----------



## Paul B

*What's your name mean* - Uhmm..It's my name.:uhyeah: 


*Where are you from*- Northwest Indiana. Known around these parts as simply the "Region" or the "Tri County Region"..basically an extended part of Chicagoland. I'm closer to downtown Chicago than many of the so-called "burbs",actually. 



*What discipline are you training in*- Hapkido (Hob-Gi-Dough) :wink2:


*What you like to do other than Martial Arts*- I don't have much time for anything else besides work/Hapkido right now,besides spending time on MT,that is. 




*Add whatever else you would like* ~I like air conditioning.

*Age, rank, Serial* *number -* Older,Lower,and I forget.


----------



## John Brewer

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Crane:
> 
> I'm from Elgin, IL. I have some friends that lived in Streator. They used to refer to it as "Like the South side of Chicago with Corn around it."


Hi,

Well it's been a long time since I've seen Streator, but yeah I remember a lot of corn. 

Salute


----------



## drummingman

hi all.
the reason why my name is drummingman is because i am a fuill time drummer and teacher of drums.i have been playing drums since i was 16.i went to music school in Minneapolis MN at a school called music tech for a 2 year degree in music performance.i graduated in 2000.
im into movies (may favorite types are horror,drama,action and comedy).i like to read.im always reading a few books at the same time.i also read a lot of magazines such as modern drummer,revolver,decibel,blackbelt and various tattoo magazines.
my favorite styles of music are all heavy styles such as death metal,metalcore,black metal and grindcore.i also really like 80's pop music such as tears for fears and stuff like that.i aslo dig stuff like tori amos and paula cole.
the only martial art style that i have ever studied is muay thai.i have been interested in aikido for years and through that i have become interested in jujitsu.i am also interested american kenpo.
i take drum lessons with a techer named dom famularo out of long island new york.here is his website if you want to check it out domfamularo.com
im also a devout christian.
well,thats about it.if you want to know anymore about me feel free to ask.


----------



## Goldendawn8

What's your name mean - It was a Hermetic order that practiced ritual in a combination of the Kabbalah and Sacred Alchemy. They also call Taoist wisdom sacred alchemy.


Where are you from- New England



What discipline are you training in- Bu Di Zhen martial arts and other traditional Chinese martial arts


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- travel, drink red wine, read, and play tennis

29


----------



## Nobody

My name on here is Nobody it relate to how vacuois i am there really is nothing inside of me except a set of kidneys an the basic stuff real name is christopher means think carrier of god or maybe somthing like that not sure if right.

From Kansas City Mo. currently living in smale town in Oklahoma thou i will be leaving somtime in future do have plan.

Tai Chi, Hsing Yi, Bagua (original form as in how the yin yang is used not original style of all) 12year under an instructor in Kansas City, Wing Chung 3years, Jujitsu 5 year,  well so many more.

Other interest what are you talking about dang i have no real personnality if i dont get it from martial arts ok. I read books on lets see martial arts an um.. well anatomy um.. well Qigong um.. well  I really am nobody wow just like so little for me to think of that would sound so important. 

Well there is nothing to add hum. So, pathetic well hum.

I think by now i feel invisible so it just does not mater how high my rank is or age or well i give up.


----------



## KempoGuy06

KenpoTess said:


> Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean -
> 
> Where are you from-
> 
> What discipline are you training in-
> 
> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
> 
> Add whatever else you would like ~!
> 
> Age, rank Serial number *G*


 
KempoGuy06 - I study Shaolin Kempo Karate, Im a guy and I started in 2006 

Im from Louiville in the great state of Kentucky home to bats, bourbon,  horses and the University of Kentucky Wildcats

Like I said before I study SKK, I also study BJJ.

I love to read (Harry Potter and anything by Dean Koonz), Im a gym nut, I also love to read about cars and the usuall stuff a 22yr old does.

22, Orange belt

B


----------



## Bob Wright

*Hi all,*

*My name is Bob Wright, I live in Melbourne Australia.*

*I work in law enforcement and have been involved in MA since 1972.*
*I'm the founder of Black Dragon Kempo which is pretty much a hand based street style that incorporates everything "that works" including the kitchen sink if need be.*
*Have met many terrific Kenpo/Kempo people over the years and hope to meet more.*

*My interests are reading, all types of music, used to play the drums, gardening, B grade movies on DVD (Ed Wood), attempting to surf and learning Swing dancing (Lindy Hop) which is more involved than any kata I've ever learnt.*


----------



## Flatlander

Hi Bob! :wavey:  Welcome to Martial Talk.  Try using the bold font for emphasis, rather than as standard text.  I think you'll find that it's easier on everyone else's eyes.


----------



## KeeblerElf

What's your name mean - It's a name I was given by my friends: Keebler because I love Keebler cookies. Elf because I was very good with a bow and arrow. 928 is because my birthday is September 28.


Where are you from- Philadelphia, PA



What discipline are you training in- Villari's Shaolin Kempo Karate


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Theater, Music, Chess




Add whatever else you would like: I love to read, write, I go to school and work with children. I want to be an elementary school teacher.


Age, rank Serial number *G* 19, White (Yellow belt hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## Flatlander

KeeblerElf said:


> (Yellow belt hopefully tomorrow)


Hey, good luck!  I'm sure you'll nail it.


----------



## KeeblerElf

Thanks, its been a long time since I've been this nervous about something. I just keep practicing all of my kempos, strikes, kicks, footwork and everything else I remember. I'm pretty sure I've got everything down. And I can't wait to test tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Wright

Sorry about the bold! Know better next time.
                                                Bob Wright


----------



## Flatlander

Bob Wright said:


> Sorry about the bold! Know better next time.


No prob, Bob!


----------



## Shicomm

_What's your name mean_

An image tells more then 1000 words... 







( fyi ; it's not a company , just a name that i made up for my work  ) 

_Where are you from_

Europe  
or to be a bit exact ; The Netherlands 

_What discipline are you training in_

Bujinkan budo taijutsu

_What you like to do other than Martial Arts_

Very much into computers, internet and car photography  

_Add whatever else you would like _ 

Dunno , but feel free to ask! 

_Age, rank Serial number *G*_

28 / somewhere in the kyu ranks / 18.....


----------



## Steel Tiger

_What Does Your Name Mean_
Steel Tiger is a variant of White Tiger (white in the Chinese elemental system is related to metal) which is the name my teacher gave me when I passed the test Adept level (second highest in our grading system).

_Where Are You From_
I live in Canberra in Australia.

_What DisciplineAre You Training In_
Baguazhang

_What Do You Like To Do Other Than Martial Arts_
Read, Study history, philosophy and religion, Role-playing games

_Age, Rank, etc_
I turned 40 in February and I am technically a master in my art, though I would not say I have mastered it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Xue Sheng = Student


----------



## Skip Cooper

What's your name mean - 
Skip : a family nickname
Cooper: of Irish Origin - barrell maker                                    

Where are you from-
La Porte, TX...a suburb of Houston

What discipline are you training in-
Currently training in hapkido, have also trained in aikijujutsu, mjer iaido, and shotokan karate.

What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
I like to read, watch the History Channel and spend time with my family.

I am 31 y/o and I have been married for 11 years. I have four children, two boys and two girls. I work as a building engineer in Houston, TX.


----------



## ChingChuan

Shicomm said:


> _Where are you from_
> 
> Europe
> or to be a bit exact ; The Netherlands



Another person from the Netherlands! 

*What's your name mean* ChingChuan Chiu is my Chinese name and I have been told that it means something like 'beautiful girl to respect' or something.

*Where are you from* The Netherlands!

*What discipline are you training in* Pencak Silat Setia Hati


*What you like to do other than Martial Arts* Reading, writing and at the moment I can't think of more. Oh, I also like to 'talk' on forums.


*Add whatever else you would like  ~! 


Age, rank Serial number *G**

I am 16 and unfortunately I don't know which rank I am in.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection

What's your name mean -
Well, my screen name basically means that one should never be a reflection of another--you should always be yourself

Where are you from-
Central Illinois

What discipline are you training in-
Okinawan Shuri-Ryu Karate-Do, Kobudo, Judo, and Iai-jitsu (starting monday)

What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
I read sci-fi and fantasy novels and spend time with my girlfriend, but my life mostly consists of work, martial arts, and my girlfriend, so I don't have much time for anything else.

Age, rank Serial number *G*
19, Green Belt (Go-Kyu), and I am serial numberless


----------



## qi-tah

What's your name mean -
qi meaning breath, spirit, energy in Chinese, and i've felt an affinity with cheetahs since i was a wee tacker, so that's where that comes in. Interestingly enough, qitah in arabic also means cat... 

Where are you from-
Castlemaine, Central Victoria, Australia

What discipline are you training in-
Ba gua zhang is the main one, with side orders of xing yi quan and taijiquan

What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
Painting, drawing and photography are my main artistic pursuits, although i've been quite interested to get into filmmaking lately. Also cycling, riding my motorbike, hiking, snowboarding, rockclimbing, reading crime novels and scouting out new and interesting music. (not all at once tho) Oh, and posting on MT! 

Age, rank Serial number *G* -
36 and 1st Dan ba gua (much less impressive than it sounds). Don't have a serial number, someone must have filed mine off!


----------



## slideyfoot

*Where are you from:* Hmm. Well, I was born in Belgium, my mother's German, my father's Turkish and I've lived in England since I was three months old. So take your pick. 

*What discipline are you training in:* BJJ, since Nov 06, having done a bunch of other stuff before.

*What you like to do other than Martial Arts:* I'm doing a part-time PhD in English Lit, so poetry takes up a fair bit of my time. Aside from that, I enjoy history, music, art and travel (which is probably my biggest expense over the years, although the BJJ isn't exactly cheap ).


----------



## Langenschwert

*What's your name mean -* it's medieval German for Longsword, my weapon of choice. 

*Where are you from-* I was born in Bridgewater, Nova Scotia, Canada, currently living in Calgary, Alberta.

*What discipline are you training in-* Kunst des Fechtens, the martial art of medieval Germany.  It includes many disciplines, such as longsword, dolchfechten (dagger fighting), Ringen (wrestling/grappling), Messer (long knife) and others.  I also study Italian Rapier.

*What you like to do other than Martial Arts-* Music (jazz), reading, chess, pen & paper rpgs, reading history and fiction, being a cautionary example to others. 

*Age, rank Serial number* 34, Initiate in Longsword, Serial Numer 1001001SOS

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Sambone

What does your name mean?
Well, my name was given as a nickname by a close friend.  Since my first name is Samantha and I go by Sam; a cartoon he use to watch had a dog on it named Sambone so it kinda stuck.:uhyeah:

Where are you from?
I am from a fairly small town in Wyoming.:uhyeah:

What discipline do you study?
This is kind of a hard question.  I practice a few different ones.  Some more than others though.  Tae Kwon Do is my primary focus and probably always will be.  I am also learning Hapkido and am a few belts from Black in that one as well.  I study Judo occasionally, mainly cause there are no hapkido tournaments around here.  And I study a bit of Jujitsu and boxing as well.  My art is call Kyuki-do which tends to incorporate a lot of these arts all together.

What do you like to do other than Martial Arts?
You name it and, well depending on how risky, life threatening or not, I'll try it.  I like a good adrenaline rush but I also like to be carefull.  I love to write, go outdoors, horseback ride, bike, hang out and have a good time.

Age, Rank, etc.
I am 23 years old, close to getting my bachelor's degree in communications, I hope to one day become a master in the Kyuki-do federation and run my own school.


----------



## MingTheMerciless

Tell us abit about yourselves here.

What's your name mean - 
Well , one part of my name have Ming in it . And Ming The MErciless is an Asian looking Villian from Flash Gordon .

Where are you from-

I am born in Hong Kong , move to Malaysia and then to Singapore ( I have always wanted to get out of this country , now I owe nothing to this country as I am done serving RSAF ) and I am currently in Toronto ( i am glad to be here ) and planning to stay here permanantly .

What discipline are you training in- Train Wing Chun ( By my Father , he is taught by Yip Man ) and Silat from 6 to 12 years old . Did Kendo and gave up on it . Currently doing BJJ , JKD/Kali Concept , Boxing ( studying them at TKMT http://www.tkmt.ca/index.html ) and Historical European Medieval Martial Art ( studying dagger grappling , longsword and poleaxe http://www.aemma.org/ )

What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Horseback Archery ( Mostly on foot with Mongol bow , there is not enough horses ) , Movies , Health and Fitness , Music , Bodybuilding and good old napping



Add whatever else you would like 

Want to do Skiing and Kayaking ad also integrate capoeira sometime later into my fighting system .


Age, rank Serial number
19 , serve in the RSAF ,currently in college and pursuing diploma in forensic and chemical laboratory, no Rank ( I dislike belt colour and beside my martial system disapprove with ranking , well , only got black belt in BJJ and only a recruit in HEMMA )


----------



## MingTheMerciless

recently )


----------



## rock_chick1991

Hey i'm Becca

I study the karate style of goju ryu and i have been now for 6 years, i also train in judo as well which i have achieved black belt so am now a part time instructor. Goju ryu is my main martial art as i am curently training 24/7 as my black belt grading is coming up in 2 weeks, i have learnt a lot of kata i think to **** about 15 different kata. I live in Southampton and i just want people to talk to about karate that understand what i am talking about, as i am nervous about my grading nobody understands how afraid i am.


----------



## HokieRider

What's your name mean - I'm a Hokie and I ride a bike.  Thus Hokie Rider.  The hubby is a Hokie also so.....

Where are you from- Originally from Pittsburgh, now living in Northern VA

What discipline are you training in- Muay Thai

What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Riding my bike, running, playing with my dog, and winter camping.  

I'm a regular gal from Pittsburgh.  Crazy about the Steelers, Pens, and Buccos (even though they're horrible).  I love working out in all manners and have recently gotten into Muay Thai.  Loving it so far.  

Nice to meet ya!


----------



## DustinJolley

Hi, my name's Dustin. I've been considering taking either Karate or Tae Kwon Do or both for years. If you have any advice, feel free to share it with me here, or e-mail me at Hurryduck@aol.com. Thanks.


----------



## wrc619

My screen name is just my initials with the area code of my favorite city(The BIG SD).
I am originally from West Virginia, but have traveled all of my adult life so i consider myself to be from a little bit of everywhere, and right now I am in Guam.
My discipline is Universal Kempo Karate.
My other hobbies are spearfishing, running, and working out.
Rank, well I am a purple belt, and for you veterans, at work I am a PO2.


----------



## John Brewer

Well it's been a long time, but I figured I should reintroduce myself. My name is John Brewer and I study American Kenpo in California. Look forward to your posts.


----------



## LoneRider

What's your name mean - Well, my user name springs from the Sting song 'I Hung My Head' where he sings about the lone rider crossing the plain. Being a solitary sort, I figured it was appropriate.


Where are you from- Orlando, FL



What discipline are you training in- Wing Chun presently, but considering taking up MMA on an amateur basis in a few years.


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Running, swimming, writing, rugby, surfing, reading literature and philosophy, playing with my dog, shooting firearms, being an internet geek, and watch movies.


----------



## Tomu

Hello.
My screen name is just the japanese version of Tom, my real name.

I recently started studying jujitsu.

I am one semester away from a B.A. in Philosophy, but I am an electrician by trade.  I should have listened to my guidance counselor.:shrug:

Besides MA I enjoy spending time with my wife and 3 daughters. 
I also spend alot of time outdoors(Hunting/fishing).

I currently reside in the armpit of the known universe, Danville-IL, but I am originally from southeastern IL.  I have lived all over the globe while I was in the Army- Missouri, Georgia, Egypt, Somalia etc...

Age-34
Rank-white belt
Serial #- I wish I didn't have one.:wink1:


----------



## DustinJolley

Any more advice for me?


----------



## DergaSmash

Whats your name mean: DergaSmash is a call sign I made up while in AIT doing MOUT training. (Mobile Operations in Urban Terrain) Needlesss to say my Drill Sergeant liked it.

Where are you from: I'm from Minnesota. Born in St. Paul.

What discipline are you training in: Well I have no current school. I practice my Hung Gar, CLF, and Bok Mei as often as I can. I also like to keep up on my Krav Maga.

What do you like to do other than martial arts: I like to ride my motorcycle, go to concerts, read, play video games, movies. I am also a student of NSU with a major in Nursing. And I am a die hard Packer fan!

Age, Rank, Serial Number: 27, Green Sash in my CMA, Level 1 Army combatives


----------



## lookey13

What's your name mean -  My name comes from my lucky number 13, as i was born on a friday the 13th..........


Where are you from- Ireland



What discipline are you training in- Kenpo


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- I enjoy all forms of multimedia as iam studying Creative Multimedia at college.






Add whatever else you would like ~! I would like to study Systema Russian Martial arts, i did a master class and liked the concept behind it.


Age, rank Serial number *G*  Age:33 Rank:White Belt


----------



## DustinJolley

My screen name is basically just my birth name. Lol!


----------



## 50calray

Hello people, 

SN = My name is Ray and I love shooting firearms including my 50BMG rifle, thus 50calray

Location = West Texas

Discipline = Taekowndo 

Thing I do / Hobbies: Collect Comics, Firearm collector, Avid shooter, Own a Gun forum, TKD, Hotrods. 

Age = 35 

Rank = Orange Belt testing for Yellow in a week.

Anyhow, nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Teufel Freundin

What's your name mean - Suzanne - From what I've found online, it means lily.  I just use Sue as a shorter nickname.

Where are you from- Born in New England, raised in FL, now living in CO.

What discipline are you training in- Shaolin Kung Fu

What you like to do other than Martial Arts- When I have time, which is rare, I like to work out, play video games, and watch my Harry Potter movies over and over again 

I'm a nursing student, graduate in 2 years, and work in pediatrics right now.  I pretty much don't have a life, except on the weekends when Teufel Hunden is here.


----------



## Teufel Hunden

*What's your name mean* Teufel Hunden:  Nickname given to US Marines during the Battle of Belleau Wood in WWI.   Hunden is actually mis-spelled German, with the correct version being Teufelshunde, but I kept this spelling to stay in line with the history of it.  

*Where are you from* Colorado.  Born and raised.

*What discipline are you training in* Tang Soo Do & Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.


*What you like to do other than Martial Arts* Traditional (European) Archery, Medieval era weapon & armor collection, video games, all things Lord of the Rings.


*Add whatever else you would like.  *I have many leather bound books, and my apartment smells of rich mahogany.  
* 

Age, rank Serial number:   *27/2nd Dan


----------



## DustinJolley

What's your name mean: Dustin Jolley. Dustin meaning "strong warrior," and Jolley from the word meaning "happy."

Where are you from: University Place, Washington

What discipline are you training in: Tae Kwon Do


What you like to do other than Martial Arts: Singing, stand-up comedy, Facebook, YouTube, playing computer games, etc...


Age, rank: 25, and green-striped, or high-green belt.


----------



## Vulcan

I just found this thread. It probably would have saved me a bit of trouble, heh. But what is trouble to a martial artist? Nothing but a challenge to face...



Hello,

My name is James E. B. III, I live in the Southeast USA when I'm not travelling.

I currently am a law enforcement recruit, training for my P.O.S.T. certification with the local Sheriff's department.

I am studying as a white-belt BJJ under Roberto Traven (Abu Dhabi World Champion), and Muay Thai Boxing. I formally practiced Aikido and Iado under Dogwood Aikikai. I plan to continue my traditional study with Kendo this year, which I hope to teach before my 50th birthday (gotta have goals!). A long time ago I took Combat TKD (I'm 39), which was my preteen start in fighting arts. I also was an undefeated competitor in sport fencing under the Catholic Archdiocese school system, and have a working knowledge of unarmed military and police hand-to-hand combat, and firearms training on both shotgun and handguns (qualified to carry Sig Sauer .40 caliber).



The name Vulcan comes from my personal "faith" in logic and reason, which keeps me stable in these chaotic times. I was raised Catholic, but have practiced Soto Zen Buddhism for the past 20 years. Vulcans are much like Buddhist priests, but without the religious connotations, which I don't want to advertise with every post (though my philosophy will seep out from time to time).

It also is a way for me to express my dry sense of humour. I was born with a mild form of autism, so many people assume I am emotional-less like Mr. Spock. I am actually very jovial, even though it's hard to tell. I actually think people take themselves too seriously, and I think it's ironic that I come across this way in real life.

Anyway, enough about me. The internet is a wonderful way to connect without the discomfort of being under a microscope like real life encounters. So it is an honour and pleasure that I stumbled across one of the few mature and socially open forums about martial arts out there. So many others are filled with shams and bullies.

Thank you for having me. 

Cheers


-James


----------



## Supra Vijai

What's your name mean: Supra Vijai. Supra means "Bringer of light," and Vijai means "Victory."

Where are you from: Born in India, Living in Melbourne, Australia

What discipline are you training in: Ninjutsu, Looking to start cross training in something else in the near future so shopping around

What you like to do other than Martial Arts: There are hobbies outside of MA? :|

Age, rank: 24, 5th Kyu (Green belt) - Ninjutsu


----------



## Burnse

Hmmm... I should probably do this as a matter of belated ettiquette. Certainly not because I'm procrastinating.

What's your name mean: "Oath of God" "By a stream". My screenname is just the standard last name, first initial, except the term encompasses both my brother and father as well as myself in general conversation.
 , 
Where are you from: Melbourne, Australia

What discipline are you training in: Ninjutsu

What you like to do other than Martial Arts: 

Summary - Daydream, research and create.

Synopsis - Reading, writing, drawing, animating, singing, composing music, designing, editing, the theatre, building and playing video games, walking, casual trampolining, daydreaming, copulating, sleeping...

Age, rank: 22, 5th Kyu (Green belt)


----------



## Supra Vijai

Burnse said:


> Synopsis - Reading, writing, drawing, animating, singing, composing music, designing, editing, the theatre, building and playing video games, walking, casual trampolining, daydreaming, *copulating*, sleeping...



bwahahahahahah! hear hear!


----------



## DustinJolley

I'm a red belt now.


----------



## Skift

What's your name mean - 
Shift, in Norwegian. It's my usual "internet name". I grabbed it from my second favorite band, Kaizers Orchestra.

Where are you from-
Georgia, currently in Tennessee. 


What discipline are you training in-
None :c

What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
Writing, reading, drinking coffee, listening to music of all genres, collecting (or maybe hoarding) art, studying animals, cryptozoology.


----------



## Rayban

Can't believe I never saw this thread before...

*Whats your name mean?* Screen name is a nick name I got years ago for my name being Raymond... Seemed a better fit here than Raynus. :|



*Where are you from?* Melbourne Australia.



*What discipline are you training in?* Ninjutsu.  Jyuku Tatsu specifically.



*What you like to do other than martial arts?* Lots of things.  I think I'll borrow Burnse's synopsis format.

Playing with cars, Gaming, inventing, writing, heavy metal music, orchestra, concerts, driving, reading, models, playing with the pets... I think that's it.

*Age, rank Serial number:* 26, Yonkyu, 0004733892759290.... Or so I'm told, I can't read the barcode on my head


----------



## shima

What's your name mean: shima means island in Japanese, I've been using it as an online handle since high school since I had a dungeons and dragons character back then named shima (she was a monk ironically enough) I majored in Japanese in college, always had a huge fascination with all things asian

Where are you from? originally long island (ny) but I live south of San Francisco, CA these days

What discipline are you training in? Currently kenpo and iaido (for previous styles see my signature) 

Age: 25 Rank: have a few, see my signature


----------



## shima

Oh forgot the what I like to do other than martial arts: network engineering, wedding photography, reading fantasy, and watching HBO tv series are the hilights


----------



## Lee Ch'a

What's your name mean - Lee's just a name I started using on my MA blog, and I added Cha because it means tea in many asian languages.  And I really do enjoy a luvverly cup o' tea 

Where are you from- From Minnesota, it's a bit chilly oop here, ya, sure, you betcha!  No, we don't speak like that.  Or at least, that's what I tell myself after I catch myself letting loose the odd "oof-da" and "dontcha know".  It's scary.



What discipline are you training in- Tae Kwon Do (WTF/KKW, Chang Moo Kwan) and loving it!


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Read, compose music, play music (guitar, flute, piano), sing, act (musical theatre!), write, learn foreign languages, travel, adventure, watch Kung Fu movies, NaNoWriMo, paint, hike, ...and a bajillion other things!


Age: 18 

Rank: Brown Belt (Testing soon for Red!)


----------



## AlwaysDreaming

What's your name mean - 
My user name explains itself I think. Nanya means charming or beautiful. 

Where are you from-
Gouda,The Netherlands


What discipline are you training in-
Wing Chun

What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
Gaming, Reading, Writing poetry, cooking.




Random facts:
I did 8 years of classical ballet before this. 
My favorite season is Autumn. 
I'm a horrible soccer player. 
My favorite book is Innocents by Cathy Coote.
I'm addicted to strawberries and metal music.
I'm a dog person.
I think that's about it...

Age:
16


----------



## kodora81

> What's your name mean -



AFAIK it means Tiger in Japanese. Kinda cheesy, but that's me adopting some MA romantacism. 81, well, that's my birth year. 



> Where are you from-



I'm from Mississauga, Ontario. It's basically a huge suburb just west of Toronto. I still reside here. 



> What discipline are you training in-



I'm currently training in Goju Ryu Karate. 



> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-



When I'm not getting bogged down by life's committments, I enjoy reading, chilling wit' my cats, noodling on my guitar (and singing along if no one else is home), playing video games, spending time with family, and VERY IMPORTANTLY, motorcycling. 



> Age, rank Serial number *G*



31. 9th kyu. Hold on, lemme get the scanner....


----------



## Dirty Dog

KenpoTess said:


> Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean -



The first forums I joined were offroad sites. The name was from our offroad group.



KenpoTess said:


> Where are you from-



Colorado



KenpoTess said:


> What discipline are you training in-
> 
> Taekwondo, specifically Moo Duk Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> KenpoTess said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-
> 
> Offroading, fast cars, reading and SCUBA diving.
> 
> Been here a while and never answered this sticky.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mauthos

Just saw this thread

Mauthos is from a character I used to play in WoW, yes I know...

I am from Bristol UK now living in Weston-Super-Mare after returning from a 3 year working stint in Toulouse, France.

The discipline I teach is Kenpo and I also still train in Kick Boxing, Tang Soo Do and Jujitsu.

Other than martial arts I enjoy reading, writing, playing video games, spending time with my family, keeping fit and generally working to live, not living to work.


----------



## TheArtofDave

What's your name mean - David means beloved and Wayne means Wagon maker. so blessing or a curse. you choose lol

Where are you from-Southaven, Mississippi

What discipline are you training in-Boxing (not for anything but for fitness purposes.) Soon to be training in Aikido...

What you like to do other than Martial Arts- I sing karaoke, play ps3, walk my dog, see movies, travel, (what the hell else is there do to in a small town.), oh I also play bass guitar.


Add whatever else you would like ~! 

When you live in a small town you're pretty much cut off from everything good. Thank God Memphis is just around the corner but I will still have to go a little bit out of my way to train in any martial art that peaks my interest. But I'm not bothered by that. I guess my eventual solution is to move close to where I train so that problem is solved but then I won't be close to family so there's always a problem.

I'd also add that I love all martial arts. I'd cross train in all of them if I was able too.

Age, rank Serial number *G*

I'm 33 until Nov 13 and I'll be 34. mentally I'm a black belt. Rank wise I'm a white belt. Except Shotokan I'm a yellow even though I'm not a fan of their style. Hence why I do not train.​
​


----------



## Shai Hulud

My name'd be Ally, nickname version of my real name, "Mallt", Welsh for the German "Maud", meaning "Mighty in Battle".

Spent the first half of my life (and elementary school) in Astana, Kazakhstan with the mum's side of the family. Moved to Wrexham to stay with the dad's side of the family just before secondary school rolled in, and I've been based in the UK ever since.

Currently focusing on the Keysi Fighting Method under the general program. It's been about two and a half years now. Prior to this I've 2 previous years of JKD. 

Other than martial arts, I like following the local football and rugby scenes, and I'm a bit of an aspiring polyglot. Besides Kazakh, Welsh and English, I'm fluent in Spanish, French and Portuguese, and currently immersing myself in German, Dutch and Luxembourgish.

Dngineering student from Glyndwyr. I push for sustainable development, green industry and renewable energy in the United Kingdom, Europe and across the globe today. *not a militant tree-hugging hippy.

22, female, KFM Advance-level student. Eligible for Elite-level module by the end of spring 2015.


----------



## Cirdan

Shai Hulud may I ask why you chose that nick? I recognice it from Frank Herbert`s books of course.


----------



## donald1

im cgoing to introduce ny self too 
my name is donald lehrmann
currently going to college and it just happen to be only 40 minutes from my dojo 
most of my freinds call me don...  except ny friend jackson he always calls me the don (never figured out why...)
goju/kobudo practicioner - personally anything with sword swinging or weapon sparring sounds AMAZING or atleast in my opinion it does


----------



## lyn

What's your name mean -- My name is what my family and friends call me

Where are you from--Massachusetts

What discipline are you training in--restudying kenpo (started in Nick Cerio kenpo, finished with kenshoryu), doing heavy bag work in boxing drills, getting into Brazilian jiu-jitsu without a partner or school (not easy!  ).

What you like to do other than Martial Arts--read and write fantasies, explore, study, play with my cat

 63, female, was a brown belt in kenpo, working my way back through the ranks
started in kenpo while in the Air Force. There was a school outside the base in North Highlands, CA, run by Sensei Dave Kovar.


----------



## Doreen Covelli

Hi.  A newbie here.  I'm thinking of enrolling my daughter to martial arts.  What do you think?


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Doreen Covelli said:


> Hi.  A newbie here.  I'm thinking of enrolling my daughter to martial arts.  What do you think?


HI Doreen! If you create a separate thread in the "General Martial Arts" sub-forum you'll probably have a lot more people see your question and potentially offers responses.


----------



## Kevin__Huang

I was actually used this app in 2 years ago.
But anyway I'll introduce myself anyway..
As you can see my name Is Kevin. 

I used to be a kyokushin practitioner and I got yellow belt (a beginner). But now I'm practicing muay thai a month ago (still a beginner)


I don't really remember how I used this app, and I'm not sure this is the right place to introduce yourself.. 
Oh well.. 
God bless you all 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawchert

What's your name mean - 
Well um, not really sure since i actually made it up 18 years ago!! It's just who I am on the internet now!!

Where are you from- I live in upstate NY. Closer to Niagra Falls than NYC 



What discipline are you training in- ITF Taekwondo


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Photography, gardening, video games, trail walks, and so much more

Age, rank Serial number *G*
34, 5th Gup (blue stripe) 


Add whatever else you would like ~!


----------



## Ryan_

Tell us abit about yourselves here.

What's your name mean - Little king, or bright. So I'm a smart little king?


Where are you from- UK



What discipline are you training in- Currently, Bujinkan ninjutsu, for a short period of time so far, but I'm enjoying it. I've also trained in Kong Soo Do until I was black belt gold tag.


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- I like to play drums, and like learning things a lot.




Add whatever else you would like ~! 
Not sure what to say here.


Age, rank Serial number *G* SERIAL NUMBER? I HAVE A SERIAL NUMBER? WHAT AM I? A PRODUCT?


----------



## Ryan_

Ryan_ said:


> Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean - Little king, or bright. So I'm a smart little king?
> 
> 
> Where are you from- UK
> 
> 
> 
> What discipline are you training in- Currently, Bujinkan ninjutsu, for a short period of time so far, but I'm enjoying it. I've also trained in Kong Soo Do until I was black belt gold tag.
> 
> 
> What you like to do other than Martial Arts- I like to play drums, and like learning things a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add whatever else you would like ~!
> Not sure what to say here.
> 
> 
> rank- Mukyu, no kyu or no belt.
> Serial number *G* SERIAL NUMBER? I HAVE A SERIAL NUMBER? WHAT AM I? A PRODUCT?


----------



## Claire3kr

Tell us abit about yourselves here.

What's your name mean - My middle name and the first 2 letters of my last name


Where are you from- U.S. of A.



What discipline are you training in- not really any discipline, just recreational kickboxing plus military-style combatives.


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- run, work out, gymnastics (retired), cheerleading (also retired), eat 


Add whatever else you would like ~ I'm pretty shy so being out on a site like this is very new for me. My friend introduced me to this actually.

Age, rank Serial number: 19, hopefully Lieutenant in the Air Force one day!


----------



## Razznik

What's your name mean - I dunno XD


Where are you from- I'm from Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany



What discipline are you training in - Taekwondo


What you like to do other than Martial Arts- Read, chat on this site, and excersize




Add whatever else you would like - Nothing XD

Age  - 20 yrs old
Rank - Yellow belt


----------



## Xue Sheng

KumKom said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Matrtin, I'm from Florida. I am 25 years old and have been boxing for 4 years. I train 2-3 times a week


welcome to MT


----------



## Bill Mattocks

KenpoTess said:


> Tell us abit about yourselves here.
> 
> What's your name mean -


It's my name.


KenpoTess said:


> Where are you from-


Lots of different places.  Currently, Metro Detroit area.


KenpoTess said:


> What discipline are you training in-


Isshinryu Karate


KenpoTess said:


> What you like to do other than Martial Arts-


Design and build vacuum tube amplifiers (stereo, not guitar), collect vinyl records, restore and ride old motorcycles and scooters and cars.  Flower gardening.  B&W film photography.  Vintage cameras.  Intimidate insolent upstarts.


KenpoTess said:


> Add whatever else you would like  ~!


I would like to be healthy again.  Currently I'm pretty busted up.


KenpoTess said:


> Age, rank Serial number *G*


62, San Dan.  Former USMC, Sgt, 1979-1985.


----------



## Buka

KumKom said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Matrtin, I'm from Florida. I am 25 years old and have been boxing for 4 years. I train 2-3 times a week


Welcome to MT, bro.


----------

